# Terapia di coppia



## Old adiemus (11 Gennaio 2008)

funziona o no?
Siate svelti nel rispondere: è un argomento discusso da me e dai colleghi e ...... quando alle 13.30 rientrerò in ufficio vorrei sapere dire qualcosa in più. grazie
Adiemus​


----------



## MariLea (11 Gennaio 2008)

*interessante*

a chensamurai la parola... prego...


----------



## Old chensamurai (11 Gennaio 2008)

adiemus ha detto:


> funziona o no?
> Siate svelti nel rispondere: è un argomento discusso da me e dai colleghi e ...... quando alle 13.30 rientrerò in ufficio vorrei sapere dire qualcosa in più. grazie
> 
> Adiemus​


... Adiemus, che cazzo di domanda è?... che significa "funziona"?... la psicoterapia, non è un farmaco... la psicoterapia è un percorso all'interno del quale si costruiscono significati nuovi... nuove opportunità di guardare a sé stessi e agli altri... l'elemento fondamentale per una buona psicoterapia è la disponibilità a cambiare da parte della persona e una buona comprensione del paziente da parte dello psicoterapeuta... cerca di essere più preciso, cosa ti interessa sapere?... io sono uno psicoterapeuta... e tratto anche le coppie...


----------



## Old adiemus (11 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Adiemus, che cazzo di domanda è?... che significa "funziona"?... la psicoterapia, non è un farmaco... la psicoterapia è un percorso all'interno del quale si costruiscono significati nuovi... nuove opportunità di guardare a sé stessi e agli altri... l'elemento fondamentale per una buona psicoterapia è la disponibilità a cambiare da parte della persona e una buona comprensione del paziente da parte dello psicoterapeuta... cerca di essere più preciso, cosa ti interessa sapere?... io sono uno psicoterapeuta... e tratto anche le coppie...


Cerco di farti capire: lo psicoterapeuta fa da intermediario e cerca di raddrizzare ciò che non va in entrambi. Ma questo raddrizzare, mi suona tanto di cambiare le persone. Temo che, a breve tempo, questo cambiamento possa portare beneficio. Ma a lungo andare, ognuno ritorna nel proprio "io".
Adiemus​


----------



## MariLea (11 Gennaio 2008)

*domandina*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Adiemus, che cazzo di domanda è?... che significa "funziona"?... la psicoterapia, non è un farmaco... la psicoterapia è un percorso all'interno del quale si costruiscono significati nuovi... nuove opportunità di guardare a sé stessi e agli altri... *l'elemento fondamentale per una buona psicoterapia è la disponibilità a cambiare da parte della persona* e una buona comprensione del paziente da parte dello psicoterapeuta... cerca di essere più preciso, cosa ti interessa sapere?... io sono uno psicoterapeuta... e tratto anche le coppie...


se è uno della coppia a trascinare l'altro (che crede poco in queste terapie...) ci sono buone possibilità di coinvolgerlo... o meglio rinunciare?


----------



## MK (11 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> .. che significa "funziona"?... la psicoterapia, non è un farmaco... la psicoterapia è un percorso all'interno del quale si costruiscono significati nuovi... nuove opportunità di guardare a sé stessi e agli altri... l'elemento fondamentale per una buona psicoterapia è la disponibilità a cambiare da parte della persona e una buona comprensione del paziente da parte dello psicoterapeuta...


Esattamente.


----------



## MK (11 Gennaio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> se è uno della coppia a trascinare l'altro (che crede poco in queste terapie...) ci sono buone possibilità di coinvolgerlo... o meglio rinunciare?


Mailea il marito di una mia amica è stato trascinato da lei... il problema di coppia era l'amante di lui (che ovviamente negava ci fosse un'altra donna). Inutile dirti come sia finita...


----------



## Old chensamurai (11 Gennaio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> se è uno della coppia a trascinare l'altro (che crede poco in queste terapie...) ci sono buone possibilità di coinvolgerlo... o meglio rinunciare?


... allora, senti, quando non c'è la disponibilità al cambiamento, da parte di uno dei due, generalmente succede questo: il non disponibile partecipa alla terapia ma lo fa con l'unico scopo di farla fallire per poi dire "_ecco, avete visto? Ho fatto anche questo, ma non c'è niente da fare_"... insomma, strumentalizza lo psicoterapeuta per poi dire che lui ha fatto anche questo... e con il "_timbro_" persino dello psicoterapeuta...


----------



## MK (11 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... allora, senti, quando non c'è la disponibilità al cambiamento, da parte di uno dei due, generalmente succede questo: il non disponibile partecipa alla terapia ma lo fa con l'unico scopo di farla fallire per poi dire "_ecco, avete visto? Ho fatto anche questo, ma non c'è niente da fare_"... insomma, strumentalizza lo psicoterapeuta per poi dire che lui ha fatto anche questo... e con il "_timbro_" persino dello psicoterapeuta...


----------



## Old adiemus (11 Gennaio 2008)

*CHENSAMURAI*



adiemus ha detto:


> Cerco di farti capire: lo psicoterapeuta fa da intermediario e cerca di raddrizzare ciò che non va in entrambi. Ma questo raddrizzare, mi suona tanto di cambiare le persone. Temo che, a breve tempo, questo cambiamento possa portare beneficio. Ma a lungo andare, ognuno ritorna nel proprio "io".
> 
> Adiemus​


 
rispondi anche ame? cosa ne dici della mia opinione?
Adiemus​


----------



## Verena67 (11 Gennaio 2008)

adiemus ha detto:


> funziona o no?
> Siate svelti nel rispondere: è un argomento discusso da me e dai colleghi e ...... quando alle 13.30 rientrerò in ufficio vorrei sapere dire qualcosa in più. grazie
> 
> Adiemus​


 
NON FUNZIONA.

E' usata come arma da quello dei due che intende restare nel rapporto, quello dei due che ha messo in atto i comportamenti centrifughi (adulterio, inganni, solitudini, distacco emotivo, etc.) la vive come un peso e come un obbligo, e in fondo anche come in un ingiusta condanna, un peso, un obolo da pagare al piu' fretta possibile pur di...uscire. E alla fine la combinazione dei due atteggiamenti distorti (quello del coniuge che intende usare terapia e  terapeuta come alleati al fine di costringere il coniuge a RESTARE nel rapporto) e quello negativo e "sofferente"del coniuge "in fuga" provoca l'assoluta inutilità della stessa.




Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (11 Gennaio 2008)

adiemus ha detto:


> Cerco di farti capire: lo psicoterapeuta fa da intermediario e cerca di raddrizzare ciò che non va in entrambi. Ma questo raddrizzare, mi suona tanto di cambiare le persone. Temo che, a breve tempo, questo cambiamento possa portare beneficio. *Ma a lungo andare, ognuno ritorna nel proprio "io".*
> 
> Adiemus​


 
Appunto. Come dice giustamente Chen, la psicoterapia è un percorso che una persona "sceglie" di fare. Puo' aver senso per i singoli. Ma per una coppia bisognerebbe capire quali sono i bisogni profondi dell'uno e dell'altro. Se uno dei due attua comportamenti distruttivi della coppia, al di là delle valutazioni morali, è perché in quella coppia non ci sta piu' bene. Se ne puo' parlare per anni, ma ciascuno segue il SUO cammino! E l'altro invece di ossessionarsi volendo mantenere un inesistente status quo, deve accettare la situazione e darle una bella occhiata onesta e dura per chiedere PER SE' come uscirne... 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Tanto il traditore seriale, l'altra ipotesi di traditore, non è che lo raddrizzi dal terapeuta... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (11 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... allora, senti, quando non c'è la disponibilità al cambiamento, da parte di uno dei due, generalmente succede questo: il non disponibile partecipa alla terapia ma lo fa con l'unico scopo di farla fallire per poi dire "_ecco, avete visto? Ho fatto anche questo, ma non c'è niente da fare_"... insomma, strumentalizza lo psicoterapeuta per poi dire che lui ha fatto anche questo... e con il "_timbro_" persino dello psicoterapeuta...


Exactement!


----------



## MK (11 Gennaio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Se uno dei due attua comportamenti distruttivi della coppia, al di là delle valutazioni morali, è perché in quella coppia non ci sta piu' bene.


Vere non è sempre così. Se i comportamenti distruttivi si ripetono, l'aiuto è necessario per spezzare il circolo vizioso. Altrimenti si cambia partner ma sempre lì dentro si resta...


----------



## Verena67 (11 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Vere non è sempre così. Se i comportamenti distruttivi si ripetono, l'aiuto è necessario per spezzare il circolo vizioso. Altrimenti si cambia partner ma sempre lì dentro si resta...


pero' non ho capito _l'aiuto a chi...._cosa intendi.

Se una persona ha problemi suoi personali di impegno, fiducia, autostima, etc., sono d'accordo con te, _avrà sempre questi probl_emi. A MENO di fare LUI un percorso (di sua spontanea volontà) per superarli. Ma questo è del tutto indipendente dalla sorte del rapporto.

Ma se si è in coppia, e uno dei due vuole ANDARSENE (e mette costantemente in atto certi comportamenti reiterati, di cui uno è l'adulterio, ma ci sono anche le dipendenze, etc.), non lo raddrizzi mica con la terapia!!

perché lui la vivrà sempre come una soluzione IMPOSTA dal coniuge!

Nessuna guarigione puo' avvenire controvoglia!

Diverso il caso in cui il coniuge che ha attuato la mossa "centrifuga" ci ripensa e chiede LUI aiuto per superare determinate sue problematiche...concordo. Pero' anche in questo caso sono velatamente pessimista: penso che una persona adulta che VUOLE cambiare, *cambia*. Di 360°. 

Non ha bisogno di un terapista per NON tradirte o NON trattare male il coniuge! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bacio!


----------



## Old Jesus (11 Gennaio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> pero' non ho capito _l'aiuto a chi...._cosa intendi.
> 
> Se una persona ha problemi suoi personali di impegno, fiducia, autostima, etc., sono d'accordo con te, _avrà sempre questi probl_emi. A MENO di fare LUI un percorso (di sua spontanea volontà) per superarli. Ma questo è del tutto indipendente dalla sorte del rapporto.
> 
> ...


 S A C R O S A N T O

Amen


----------



## MK (11 Gennaio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non ha bisogno di un terapista per NON tradirte o NON trattare male il coniuge!


 
Certo che ci vuole la volontà di cambiare e stare meglio. Se ci si innamora di un'altra persona non è che con la terapia di coppia esci dall'incantesimo eh...


----------



## Verena67 (11 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Certo che ci vuole la volontà di cambiare e stare meglio. Se ci si innamora di un'altra persona non è che con la terapia di coppia esci dall'incantesimo eh...


 
Pensa MK che piu' si parla d'amore...*io meno penso sia un problema d'amore.*










Sotto la mia dura scorza cinica batte un cuore, ma anche una testa....e ti dico che io penso che non sia l'Amore il motore dei tradimenti.

E' la voglia di vedersi diversi e nuovi in occhi diversi e nuovi.

Ma questo con l'Amore c'entra poco 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Bacio!


----------



## Old chensamurai (11 Gennaio 2008)

adiemus ha detto:


> Cerco di farti capire: lo psicoterapeuta fa da intermediario e cerca di raddrizzare ciò che non va in entrambi. Ma questo raddrizzare, mi suona tanto di cambiare le persone. Temo che, a breve tempo, questo cambiamento possa portare beneficio. Ma a lungo andare, ognuno ritorna nel proprio "io".
> 
> Adiemus​


... no, lo psicoterapeuta non fa da intermediario... assolutamente no... e nemmeno tenta di cambiare qualcuno... assolutamente no... lo psicoterapeuta ti aiuta a trovare la strada del cambiamento solo se TU vuoi cambiare... altrimenti tutto diventa inutile... centrale, infatti, nel primo colloquio, è la verifica della motivazione... io, generalmente, se non c'è, mi rifiuto d'iniziare il percorso... destinato al sicuro fallimento... così come rifiuto psicoterapie richieste non dalla persona interessata ma dai genitori o dalla moglie o dal marito... non servono a nulla... sono soldi sprecati...


----------



## MK (11 Gennaio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Pensa MK che piu' si parla d'amore...*io meno penso sia un problema d'amore.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Jesus (11 Gennaio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Pensa MK che piu' si parla d'amore...io meno penso sia un problema d'amore*.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Le cose semplici sono le più vere...........na67 !!!!

RiBacio !


----------



## MK (11 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai;157628[SIZE=2 ha detto:
			
		

> ... lo psicoterapeuta ti aiuta a trovare la strada del cambiamento solo se TU vuoi cambiare... altrimenti tutto diventa inutile... centrale, infatti, nel primo colloquio, è la verifica della motivazione... io, generalmente, se non c'è, mi rifiuto d'iniziare il percorso... destinato al sicuro fallimento... [/SIZE]


Purtroppo non tutti si comportano così... Bravo Chen!


----------



## Old chensamurai (11 Gennaio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Pensa MK che piu' si parla d'amore...*io meno penso sia un problema d'amore.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... calma... l'amore trasforma tutto... se c'è una "rivoluzione" esistenziale, questa è rappresentata dall'amore... si può tradire anche per amore... e per mille altri motivi... _si può tradire anche per amore verso il tradito_... questo è certo... questo me l'ha insegnato la mia professione... l'ho toccato con mano...


----------



## MK (11 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ... l'amore trasforma tutto... se c'è una "rivoluzione" esistenziale, questa è rappresentata dall'amore...


Su QUESTO concordo...


----------



## Old chensamurai (11 Gennaio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Le cose semplici sono le più vere...........na67 !!!!
> 
> RiBacio !


... semplici... può andar bene... ma attenzione a non essere semplicistici... gli esseri umani non sono affatto semplici... anzi...


----------



## Old Cat (11 Gennaio 2008)

*muble muble chen....*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... calma... l'amore trasforma tutto... se c'è una "rivoluzione" esistenziale, questa è rappresentata dall'amore... si può tradire anche per amore... e per mille altri motivi*... *_*si può tradire* *anche per amore verso il tradito*_*...* questo è certo... questo me l'ha insegnato la mia professione... l'ho toccato con mano...


 
si può anche dichiararsi innamorati  di un'altra persona per amore verso chi non si può avere?


----------



## Old chensamurai (11 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Su QUESTO concordo...


... anche sul resto puoi pure concordare... mi è capitato con una ragazza... in psicoterapia... ha tradito per il grande amore che provava per il suo uomo... per poter continuare a dargli quel che lui voleva... una batteria scarica, per continuare a dare corrente elettrica, deve essere _ri_-caricata... tradire è uno dei modi...


----------



## MK (11 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... anche sul resto puoi pure concordare... mi è capitato con una ragazza... in psicoterapia... ha tradito per il grande amore che provava per il suo uomo... per poter continuare a dargli quel che lui voleva... una batteria scarica, per continuare a dare corrente elettrica, deve essere _ri_-caricata... tradire è uno dei modi...


Povera... e lei che riceveva, una volta ricaricata?


----------



## Old chensamurai (11 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> si può anche dichiararsi innamorati di un'altra persona per amore verso chi non si può avere?


... questo è certo... _certisssimo_... puoi giurarci... già visto... in terapia...


----------



## Old Cat (11 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... questo è certo... _certisssimo_... puoi giurarci... già visto... in terapia...


 
Io non lo posso vedere in terapia ma........ vedo vedo.....


Povero quel pivello che crede di ricevere amore eppure è solo un MEZZO, UNA COSA  attraverso il quale amare  il vero soggetto d'amore.


----------



## Old chensamurai (11 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Povera... e lei che riceveva, una volta ricaricata?


... sai, le cose sono cambiate... lentamente... quest'uomo, alla fine, ha capito che oltre ai propri bisogni, c'erano anche quelli della sua compagna... reciprocità, quindi... se tu hai il bisogno, come essere umano, di sentirti amato e di coltivare la tua autostima... anche l'altra ha i tuoi stessi bisogni... io, queste persone, li chiamo "vampiri"... succhiano energia all'altro... sono dei buchi neri che assorbono fino all'ultimo fotone... allora, vedi, quando non c'è più energia, quando ci si sente svuotati... si può cercare qualcuno che ti ricarichi... che ti dia energia... invece di togliertela... e come cazzo fai a dire che questo è negativo?... questo, secondo me, è addirittura un diritto...


----------



## MK (11 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... reciprocità, quindi... se tu hai il bisogno, come essere umano, di sentirti amato e di coltivare la tua autostima... anche l'altra ha i tuoi stessi bisogni... io, queste persone, li chiamo "vampiri"... succhiano energia all'altro... sono dei buchi neri che assorbono fino all'ultimo fotone... allora, vedi, quando non c'è più energia, quando ci si sente svuotati... si può cercare qualcuno che ti ricarichi... che ti dia energia... invece di togliertela...


Su questo non posso che concordare Chen. E' il tradimento che non comprendo... Ma ognuno vive come vuole, 
ovvia-mente...


----------



## Verena67 (11 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... anche sul resto puoi pure concordare... mi è capitato con una ragazza... in psicoterapia... ha tradito per il grande amore che provava per il suo uomo... per poter continuare a dargli quel che lui voleva... una batteria scarica, per continuare a dare corrente elettrica, deve essere _ri_-caricata... tradire è uno dei modi...


Io non penso il mio ragionamento sia semplicistico.
Tu parli di amore...a me il caso da te descritto sembra un'ossessione nevrotica (e qui nel forum ne abbiamo visti tanti casi, negli anni...). 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non voglio fare la chierichetta e dire che "Amore è donare", "Non si puo' amare se non si è compiuti", etc., pero' nemmeno possiamo dare l'etichetta "AMMORE" a tutta una serie di fenomeni che invece riguardano solo ed esclusivamente NOI.

Anche perché *Amore non è il nome della Rosa*. Amore si riveste di mille contenuti, uno per ogni persona (e ancora!) , e tu come terapeuta lo sai meglio di me.

Per qualcuno è attrazione fisica. Per qualcun altro la figura paterna. Per altri ancora un affetto quieto, fondato nella routine.

Non possiamo dire a mio avviso "Tradisco o Lascio perché mi sono innamorato".

C'è qualcosa di piu' profondo sotto in chi agisce così. *Qualcosa che attiene sempre al senso di sé piu' che a un mero sentimento nei confronti di altri,* al come ci si vede negli occhi del compagno e del mondo, a come si vorrebbe essere.

Almeno questo è il mio sentire, con tutti i suoi limiti.

Bacio!


----------



## Old chensamurai (11 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> Io non lo posso vedere in terapia ma........ vedo vedo.....
> 
> 
> Povero quel pivello che crede di ricevere amore eppure è solo un MEZZO, UNA COSA attraverso il quale amare il vero soggetto d'amore.


... si chiama oggetto sostitutivo... Di fatto la perdita dell'amato comporta la necessità di un disinvestimento affettivo (libido)... per poi spostarlo su un oggetto sostitutivo... sono relazioni che durano, generalmente, poco... ma possono anche durare molto... devastante, in ogni caso, è il vissuto della persona che funge da "traghetto"... hi, hi, hi... si prendono di quelle badilate nei denti... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (11 Gennaio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Io non penso il mio ragionamento sia semplicistico.
> Tu parli di amore...a me il caso da te descritto sembra un'ossessione nevrotica (e qui nel forum ne abbiamo visti tanti casi, negli anni...).
> 
> 
> ...


... hi, hi, hi... ma come fai a non vedere la palese contraddizione in quel che scrivi?... prima affermi che il costrutto di "Amore" è diverso per ogni persona... e quindi, in sé, infinito... poi, invece, ne circoscrivi le possibili definizioni definendo NEVROTICA la definizione degli altri... per quella ragazza, quello era Amore... era la SUA definizione di Amore... la sua concezione dell'Amore... quella che tu, etichetti come nevrotica... esattamente come io potrei definire psicotica la tua... hi, hi, hi... quindi, deciditi, o sei costruttivista o sei realista ingenua...


----------



## Old chensamurai (11 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Su questo non posso che concordare Chen. E' il tradimento che non comprendo... Ma ognuno vive come vuole,
> ovvia-mente...


... è su questo devi lavorare... perché è un _pre_-giudizio... credimi... per comprendere queste cose, bisogna sospendere i nostri_ pre_-giudizi e fare spazio ai significati degli altri... che sono diversi dai nostri... il "_tradimento_" non esiste... esiste un'azione, un evento, che porta in sé dei significati... che sono personali... non sono i TUOI significati... vedi, a volte, abbiamo una costruzione fuorviante del "traditore"... come se il traditore fosse una persona felice di tradire... come se il traditore godesse nel tradire... la mia esperienza di terapeuta mi ha insegnato che spesso, il traditore, è una persona disperata... in stato di sofferenza... spesso è quello che, con il tradimento, porta alla superficie problemi di coppia sottoposti ad ampia rimozione... è quello che, da un certo punto di vista, è più fragile... con meno tenuta...


----------



## Old Cat (11 Gennaio 2008)

*HI HI HI*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... si chiama oggetto sostitutivo... Di fatto la perdita dell'amato comporta la necessità di un disinvestimento affettivo (libido)... per poi spostarlo su un oggetto sostitutivo... sono relazioni che durano, generalmente, poco... ma possono anche durare molto... devastante, in ogni caso, è il vissuto della persona che funge da "traghetto"... hi, hi, hi... *si prendono di quelle badilate nei denti... hi, hi,* *hi...*


 
ECCEZZIONALE CHEN 

	
	
		
		
	


	














i denti poi se li rifanno..... ancora e ancora....

ci sono i dentisti anche se per la loro opera queste persone si indebitano fino al collo!!


----------



## MK (11 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... come se il traditore fosse una persona felice di tradire... come se il traditore godesse nel tradire... la mia esperienza di terapeuta mi ha insegnato che spesso, il traditore, è una persona disperata... in stato di sofferenza... spesso è quello che, con il tradimento, porta alla superficie problemi di coppia sottoposti ad ampia rimozione... è quello che, da un certo punto di vista, è più fragile... con meno tenuta...


Ma certo che lo so Chen... Cerco di lavorare seriamente. E' che come dire, sono allergica ai tradimenti, terapeutici o meno. Comprendo ma non accetto più. E è tornata l'energia...


----------



## Old chensamurai (11 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ma certo che lo so Chen... Cerco di lavorare seriamente. E' che come dire, sono allergica ai tradimenti, terapeutici o meno. Comprendo ma non accetto più. E è tornata l'energia...


... come ho detto più volte, ognuno sceglie per sé, ciò che si anticipa essere la scelta più elaborativa... e tu, l'hai fatto... quel che conta è accettare che altri, possano fare altre scelte... egualmente legittime...


----------



## MK (11 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... come ho detto più volte, ognuno sceglie per sé, ciò che si anticipa essere la scelta più elaborativa... e tu, l'hai fatto... quel che conta è accettare che altri, possano fare altre scelte... egualmente legittime...


E chi non lo accetta? Chen Chen Chen...

Basta che non si tradisca me e poi... gli altri facciano come pare a loro! Sano egoismo costruttivo


----------



## Old chensamurai (11 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> E chi non lo accetta? Chen Chen Chen...
> 
> Basta che non si tradisca me e poi... gli altri facciano come pare a loro! Sano egoismo costruttivo


... c'è un ma... lo sai che c'è un ma, vero?... dato che è l'altro a decidere se tradire o no, il tradimento rimarrà sempre una possibilità... a te nota, solamente quando compiuta... ovvero dopo... non esiste antidoto... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## MariLea (11 Gennaio 2008)

*rieccomi*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... calma... l'amore trasforma tutto... se c'è una "rivoluzione" esistenziale, questa è rappresentata dall'amore... si può tradire anche per amore... e per mille altri motivi... _si può tradire anche per amore verso il tradito_... questo è certo... questo me l'ha insegnato la mia professione... l'ho toccato con mano...


...caspita  quanti spunti di riflessione...


----------



## Old sfigatta (11 Gennaio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> ...caspita quanti spunti di riflessione...


Lea sono spunti o scuse?


----------



## Old chensamurai (11 Gennaio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> ...caspita quanti spunti di riflessione...


... vediamoci io e te a casa mia... ti mostro il mio nuovo Bosendorfer _coda lunga_... ti suono qualcosa e poi ti do nuovi spunti di riflessione... di ampia riflessione... hi, hi, hi... sei molto bella?


----------



## Old chensamurai (11 Gennaio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> Lea sono spunti o scuse?


... non dire ERESIE... chiedo rispetto per le persone che soffrono e che hanno sofferto... una sofferenza che ho toccato con mano... che ho visto... tradotta in anoressia... in autodistruzione... in incubi e terribili sofferenze morali... RISPETTO, quindi... chiedo troppo?...


----------



## Old sfigatta (11 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... non dire ERESIE... chiedo rispetto per le persone che soffrono e che hanno sofferto... una sofferenza che ho toccato con mano... che ho visto... tradotta in anoressia... in autodistruzione... in incubi e terribili sofferenze morali... RISPETTO, quindi... chiedo troppo?...


Eresia mi pare quello che hai scritto tu:

SI PUO' TRADIRE ANCHE PER AMORE VERSO IL TRADITO...

Chen per piacere dai!!!







ed io sono una persona che ha sofferto, se te ne sei dimenticato te lo ricordo! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MariLea (11 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... vediamoci io e te a casa mia... ti mostro il mio nuovo Bosendorfer _coda lunga_... ti suono qualcosa e poi ti do nuovi spunti di riflessione... di ampia riflessione... hi, hi, hi... sei molto bella?








  bel colpo di coda... altro che Bosendorfer


----------



## MariLea (11 Gennaio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> Eresia mi pare quello che hai scritto tu:
> 
> SI PUO' TRADIRE ANCHE PER AMORE VERSO IL TRADITO...
> 
> ...


sfigattina, riflettendoci seriamente... non sarà stato il tuo caso, ma può essere uno dei tanti motivi in altri...


----------



## Old sfigatta (11 Gennaio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> sfigattina, riflettendoci seriamente... non sarà stato il tuo caso, ma può essere uno dei tanti motivi in altri...[/quote]
> 
> quali Mailea??
> portami un esempio...
> ...


----------



## MariLea (11 Gennaio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> mailea ha detto:
> 
> 
> > sfigattina, riflettendoci seriamente... non sarà stato il tuo caso, ma può essere uno dei tanti motivi in altri...[/quote]
> ...


----------



## Old sfigatta (11 Gennaio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> sfigatta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > dovresti parlare con i compagni... loro se lo stanno ancora a chiedere...
> ...


----------



## MariLea (11 Gennaio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> mailea ha detto:
> 
> 
> > appunto...noi possiamo stabilire che chi tradisce SI AMA!!!!
> ...


----------



## Old sfigatta (11 Gennaio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> sfigatta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > non sempre...
> ...


----------



## MariLea (11 Gennaio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> mailea ha detto:
> 
> 
> > sicuramente non tradisce per l'amore dell'altro!
> ...


----------



## Old Sad (11 Gennaio 2008)

*Giustissimo!!!*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... no, lo psicoterapeuta non fa da intermediario... assolutamente no... e nemmeno tenta di cambiare qualcuno... assolutamente no... *lo psicoterapeuta ti aiuta a trovare la strada del cambiamento solo se TU vuoi cambiare*... altrimenti tutto diventa inutile... centrale, infatti, nel primo colloquio, è *la verifica della motivazione.*.. io, generalmente, *se non c'è, mi rifiuto d'iniziare il percorso... destinato al sicuro fallimento... così come rifiuto psicoterapie richieste non dalla persona interessata ma dai genitori o dalla moglie o dal marito... non servono a nulla... sono soldi sprecati*...


fossero molti psicoterapeuti fossero corretti come te, ne guadagneremmo tutti: pazienti, pazienti potenziali che diffidano dell'attività psicoterapeutica perchè si sono imbattuti in persone affatto professionali e professioniste e che ritengono quindi che "è meglio restare così" e ultimo, ma non ultimo, gli stessi psicoterapeuti (e non solo economicamente)....


----------



## Old sfigatta (11 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... sai, le cose sono cambiate... lentamente... quest'uomo, alla fine, ha capito che oltre ai propri bisogni, c'erano anche quelli della sua compagna... reciprocità, quindi... se tu hai il bisogno, come essere umano, di sentirti amato e di coltivare la tua autostima... anche l'altra ha i tuoi stessi bisogni... io, queste persone, li chiamo "vampiri"... succhiano energia all'altro... sono dei buchi neri che assorbono fino all'ultimo fotone... allora, vedi, quando non c'è più energia, quando ci si sente svuotati... si può cercare qualcuno che ti ricarichi... che ti dia energia... invece di togliertela... e come cazzo fai a dire che questo è negativo?... questo, secondo me, è addirittura un diritto...


l'ho letto, e pure bene!!

e secondo te, ogni volta la "vittima" si _sacrifica_ per recuperare altrove l'energia?

altro che ipocrisia...
alla faccia dei rapporti malati Lea...

e tornando a casa la sera dice al marito, sai caro, oggi mi hai scaricata
e allora per ricaricarmi mi sono scopata uno... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 così mi consideri come persona e mi ami e mi rispetti di più!!!

MA E' FANTASCIENZA??
no, dimmi...
o vivo io in un altro pianeta??


----------



## MariLea (11 Gennaio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> l'ho letto, e pure bene!!
> 
> e secondo te, *ogni volta* la "vittima" si _sacrifica_ per recuperare altrove l'energia?
> 
> ...


ma nessuno ha detto che è OGNI VOLTA.. e nemmeno SEMPRE così....
sfigatta tu prendi un pezzetto di mela da un'enorme coppa di macedonia... non puoi dire che la coppa contiene solo pezzi di mela...


----------



## MK (11 Gennaio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> e tornando a casa la sera dice al marito, sai caro, oggi mi hai scaricata
> e allora per ricaricarmi mi sono scopata uno...
> 
> 
> ...

































pure per me è assurdo.


----------



## MK (11 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... c'è un ma... lo sai che c'è un ma, vero?... dato che è l'altro a decidere se tradire o no, il tradimento rimarrà sempre una possibilità... a te nota, solamente quando compiuta... ovvero dopo... non esiste antidoto... hi, hi, hi...





























vero pure questo. Comunque basta scegliere le persone giuste...


----------



## Old sfigatta (11 Gennaio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> ma nessuno ha detto che è OGNI VOLTA.. e nemmeno SEMPRE così....
> sfigatta tu prendi un pezzetto di mela da un'enorme coppa di macedonia... non puoi dire che la coppa contiene solo pezzi di mela...


 
allora......é un altro discorso questo!
a volte (raramente) può capitare che dopo un tradimento la coppia si unisca più di prima e fino a qui ci siamo...

ma non sicuramente grazie al tradimento in sé che, tra l'altro, al momento, provoca più danni che altro!!

é solo perché le due persone decidono di stare insieme, comprendersi e dopo superare l'accaduto...quello si supera solo con il tempo per me...

e...se cercassero di superarlo senza tradirsi...secondo te non riuscirebbero lo stesso se c'é comunque la volontà di ricostruirsi?? é necessario che uno dei due tradisca??


----------



## MariLea (11 Gennaio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> allora......é un altro discorso questo!
> a volte (raramente) può capitare che dopo un tradimento la coppia si unisca più di prima e fino a qui ci siamo...
> 
> ma non sicuramente grazie al tradimento in sé che, tra l'altro, al momento, provoca più danni che altro!!
> ...


calma, calma sfigattina... l'esempio, riportato sopra, tendeva a dimostrare che non sempre chi tradisce non ama il compagno... non era certo riportato come terapia di coppia


----------



## Old sfigatta (11 Gennaio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> calma, calma sfigattina... l'esempio, riportato sopra, tendeva a dimostrare che non sempre chi tradisce non ama il compagno... *non era certo riportato come terapia di coppia*


*





 meno male!!!   

	
	
		
		
	


	



*


----------



## MariLea (11 Gennaio 2008)

*scoop!*



sfigatta ha detto:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chensamurai non è il terapeuta di Fedigrafo ed io non sono la sua assistente


----------



## Tr@deUp (11 Gennaio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> *NON FUNZIONA.*


Direi che nessuna _terapia_ del genere funziona. 
Le Psico_qualsiasicosatipare_ servono solo ad arricchire la schiera di addetti ai lavori che considero alla stessa stregua dei ciarlatani che ogni tanto beccano quelli di Striscia la Notizia 

Sperpero di denaro inutile. Andate _a zappare la terra_ che vi passa qualsiasi fisima!


----------



## Old sfigatta (11 Gennaio 2008)

Tr@deUp ha detto:


> Direi che nessuna _terapia_ del genere funziona.
> Le *Psicoqualsiasicosatipare* servono solo ad arricchire la schiera di addetti ai lavori che considero alla stessa stregua dei ciarlatani che ogni tanto beccano quelli di Striscia la Notizia
> 
> Sperpero di denaro inutile. *Andate a zappare la terra che vi passa qualsiasi fisima*!
































*che cazzo dici??*


----------



## Tr@deUp (11 Gennaio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> *che cazzo dici??*


Non t'arrabbiare, non ne vale la pena.
Quanto può fare (a pagamento) un ciarlatano del genere può farlo un amico...o meglio ancora una bella sudata zappando la terra che ti toglie ogni pensiero...

Va molto di moda (e da parecchio) dire _sono in terapia_...fa _trendy_ come si dice...


----------



## Old chensamurai (11 Gennaio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> Eresia mi pare quello che hai scritto tu:
> 
> SI PUO' TRADIRE ANCHE PER AMORE VERSO IL TRADITO...
> 
> ...


... è un'eresia che ho potuto constatare di persona... in terapia... hai orizzonti troppo angusti, amica mia... _frequenta il mondo_... e i modi... l'uomo ne ha molti... molti più di quelli che puoi immaginare...


----------



## Old sfigatta (11 Gennaio 2008)

Tr@deUp ha detto:


> Non t'arrabbiare, non ne vale la pena.
> Quanto può fare (a pagamento) un ciarlatano del genere può farlo un amico...o meglio ancora una bella sudata zappando la terra che ti toglie ogni pensiero...


scusa, mi é venuto d'istinto... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




non é così Tr@de up, non é così...sono felice che tu non ne abbia mai
avuto bisogno, e ti auguro, con tutto il cuore di non averne MAI!!

la testa é una "macchina perfetta" ma se si guasta é un macello.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




non puoi capire quanta disperazione 

	
	
		
		
	


	




non puoi capire gli amici che scompaiono 

	
	
		
		
	


	






non serve a niente zappare...


----------



## Old chensamurai (11 Gennaio 2008)

Sad ha detto:


> fossero molti psicoterapeuti fossero corretti come te, ne guadagneremmo tutti: pazienti, pazienti potenziali che diffidano dell'attività psicoterapeutica perchè si sono imbattuti in persone affatto professionali e professioniste e che ritengono quindi che "è meglio restare così" e ultimo, ma non ultimo, gli stessi psicoterapeuti (e non solo economicamente)....


... e i cardiologi?... e i dentisti?... e i commercialisti?... teste di cazzo e ciarlatani, abbondano in tutte le professioni... purtroppo...


----------



## Bruja (11 Gennaio 2008)

*Tr@deUp*



Tr@deUp ha detto:


> Direi che nessuna _terapia_ del genere funziona.
> Le Psico_qualsiasicosatipare_ servono solo ad arricchire la schiera di addetti ai lavori che considero alla stessa stregua dei ciarlatani che ogni tanto beccano quelli di Striscia la Notizia
> 
> Sperpero di denaro inutile. Andate _a zappare la terra_ che vi passa qualsiasi fisima!


Mi ricordi Giuseppe Verdi che quando si senti poco apprezzato nel suo lavoro scrisse sulla denuncia dei redditi: professione - agricoltore!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Old chensamurai (11 Gennaio 2008)

sfigatta ha detto:


> l'ho letto, e pure bene!!
> 
> e secondo te, ogni volta la "vittima" si _sacrifica_ per recuperare altrove l'energia?
> 
> ...


... vuoi la mia opinione spassionata?... senza offesa?... qui, dimostri la rigidità dei tuoi schemi mentali... te lo dico sinceramente... te lo ripeto: si può tradire per amore... e quello che ho visto io, era un amore grandissimo... che a distanza di qualche anno, dura ancora... più forte di prima...


----------



## Old chensamurai (11 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> vero pure questo. Comunque basta scegliere le persone giuste...


... se è giusta lo sai dopo... e comunque, MAI prima...


----------



## Old chensamurai (11 Gennaio 2008)

Tr@deUp ha detto:


> Direi che nessuna _terapia_ del genere funziona.
> Le Psico_qualsiasicosatipare_ servono solo ad arricchire la schiera di addetti ai lavori che considero alla stessa stregua dei ciarlatani che ogni tanto beccano quelli di Striscia la Notizia
> 
> Sperpero di denaro inutile. Andate _a zappare la terra_ che vi passa qualsiasi fisima!


... questa, ovviamente, la giudico un'opinione superficiale, banale e qualunquista... poi, se si vuole parlare tanto per parlare... tutto può essere detto...


----------



## Old sfigatta (11 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... vuoi la mia opinione spassionata?... senza offesa?... qui, dimostri la rigidità dei tuoi schemi mentali... te lo dico sinceramente... te lo ripeto: si può tradire per amore... e quello che ho visto io, era un amore grandissimo... che a distanza di qualche anno, dura ancora... più forte di prima...


Chen sarò anche rigida....é vero, ma uno che si trastulla per ricaricarsi
io non lo voglio!
Piuttosto resto sola!


----------



## Old chensamurai (11 Gennaio 2008)

Tr@deUp ha detto:


> Non t'arrabbiare, non ne vale la pena.
> Quanto può fare (a pagamento) un ciarlatano del genere può farlo un amico...o meglio ancora una bella sudata zappando la terra che ti toglie ogni pensiero...
> 
> Va molto di moda (e da parecchio) dire _sono in terapia_...fa _trendy_ come si dice...


... dunque, a parte quest'aria fritta... queste boiate da bar dello sport... questa robetta da comari in menopausa infarcita di tritatissimi luoghi comuni, sai proporre anche qualcosa a sotegno di quel che dici?... mi spiego meglio: potresti indicare da quali evidenze scientifiche trai le tue argute e sofisticate conclusioni?... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Gennaio 2008)

adiemus ha detto:


> funziona o no?
> Siate svelti nel rispondere: è un argomento discusso da me e dai colleghi e ...... quando alle 13.30 rientrerò in ufficio vorrei sapere dire qualcosa in più. grazie
> 
> Adiemus​


La terapia di coppia fa parte di una scuola terapeutica e funziona nella misura in cui i componenti della coppia sono disponibili a ristrutturare e rivedere i ruoli.
Difficilmente in queste terapie accade quel che i traditi auspicano: sono entrambi che devono ridefinirsi.
Non ho idea delle percentuali di successo. Ma come si misura il successo in una terapia del genere? Nella ricomposizione della coppia (come coppia nuova ovviamente)? O si pù parlare di successo anche nel caso della presa di coscienza dei ruoli giocati nella storia che può anche portare all'accettazione della sua fine?


----------



## MK (11 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... se è giusta lo sai dopo... e comunque, MAI prima...


Sì sì va beh ...ma sono i campanellini d'allarme che... questione di istinto Chen.


----------



## Fedifrago (11 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La terapia di coppia fa parte di una scuola terapeutica e funziona nella misura in cui i componenti della coppia sono disponibili a ristrutturare e rivedere i ruoli.
> Difficilmente in queste terapie accade quel che i traditi auspicano: sono entrambi che devono ridefinirsi.
> Non ho idea delle percentuali di successo. Ma come si misura il successo in una terapia del genere? Nella ricomposizione della coppia (come coppia nuova ovviamente)? O si pù parlare di successo anche nel caso della presa di coscienza dei ruoli giocati nella storia che può anche portare all'accettazione della sua fine?


La terapia di coppia, se richiesta dal/la tradito/a per far emergere la verità sul tradimento presunto (e questa è spesso una delle motivazioni per la quale viene richiesta dal/la tradito/a) non funziona per l'ovvia chiusura del traditore.

Se richiesta dal traditore ha già un altro significato ma può aver la conseguenza della PRESA DI CONSAPEVOLEZZA SIA PER LUI CHE PER IL TRADITO CHE LA STORIA E' FINITA!

In entrambi i casi la vedo poco risolutiva: personalmente vedo meglio percorsi di analisi individuali, perchè più incentrati su come e perchè i singoli stanno nella coppia.

Il successo non è legato alla ricomposizione della coppia, ma alla piena consapevolezza del proprio ruolo e delle proprie esigenze dei soggetti coinvolti.


----------



## Bruja (11 Gennaio 2008)

*Chen*

Per far passare il concetto che si può tradire per amore, bisogna che tu lo esmplifichi e lo argomenti... è normale che d'acchitto si resti perplessi.  Io credo di aver capito il tuo pensiero ma te ne ribatto un altro.... a volte si può arrivare a tradire perfino perchè non ci si sente all'altezza del partner e questo crea frustrazione? Oppure si può tradire (ho conosciuto una persona così) perchè l'amante è meno complicata od esigente della moglie, insomma si contenta dell'immagine che ognuno dà all'altro per lusingarsi gratifinadosi?   Chje non sia il caso di dire che a volte si ha l'amante per "riposarsi" dall' impegno di dover gestire quotidianamente una persona impegnativa???!!!
Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Gennaio 2008)

*Chen*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... sai, le cose sono cambiate... lentamente... quest'uomo, alla fine, ha capito che oltre ai propri bisogni, c'erano anche quelli della sua compagna... reciprocità, quindi... se tu hai il bisogno, come essere umano, di sentirti amato e di coltivare la tua autostima... anche l'altra ha i tuoi stessi bisogni... io, queste persone, li chiamo "vampiri"... succhiano energia all'altro... sono dei buchi neri che assorbono fino all'ultimo fotone... allora, vedi, quando non c'è più energia, quando ci si sente svuotati... si può cercare qualcuno che ti ricarichi... che ti dia energia... invece di togliertela... e come cazzo fai a dire che questo è negativo?... questo, secondo me, è addirittura un diritto...


 
straquoto tutto quello che hai scritto oggi.

Certo che lo devo ammettere, sarei proprio curiosa di vederti all'opera nello studio.

Zenti po', spiegami una cosa: ad una cena, stavo con tre psicoanalisti, ex moglie, ex marito e figlia.

Lei, la madre, ha una formazione lacaniana ( corregimi se dico stupidate )

Una donna assai in gamba...almeno nella conversazione mi è apparsa cosi, tipo magrino , capeli corti e bianchi, occhialini rotondi, mooolto elegante. Una _tosta  da paura (_ cosi verrebe definita comunemente_ )_ ...per la cronaca locale fanciulle... è Lei che ha_ abbandonato_ lui, psicoanalista pur' esso come ho detto.

Vivono separati, ogni tanto si vedono, lei nella villetta affrescata dal Vasari...e buona salute a tutti.

Lui un bel tipo...ex della Bruni ...la modella...( ahahahah )

Vengo al punto Chen: ho provato a sfogliare qualche pagina di Lacan, ma non ci ho capito un beato caiser. mi è venuto solo mal di testa.

*In poche parole*, me lo sai dire in che cosa differisce da un Freud ? In termini molto generali intendo?

Dengiu'.


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Per far passare il concetto che si può tradire per amore, bisogna che tu lo esmplifichi e lo argomenti... è normale che d'acchitto si resti perplessi. Io credo di aver capito il tuo pensiero ma te ne ribatto un altro.... a volte si può arrivare a tradire perfino perchè non ci si sente all'altezza del partner e questo crea frustrazione? Oppure si può tradire (ho conosciuto una persona così) perchè l'amante è meno complicata od esigente della moglie, insomma si contenta dell'immagine che ognuno dà all'altro per lusingarsi gratifinadosi? Chje non sia il caso di dire che a volte si ha l'amante per "riposarsi" dall' impegno di dover gestire quotidianamente una persona impegnativa???!!!
> Bruja


 

....


----------



## Bruja (11 Gennaio 2008)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> La terapia di coppia, se richiesta dal/la tradito/a per far emergere la verità sul tradimento presunto (e questa è spesso una delle motivazioni per la quale viene richiesta dal/la tradito/a) non funziona per l'ovvia chiusura del traditore.
> 
> Se richiesta dal traditore ha già un altro significato ma può aver la conseguenza della PRESA DI CONSAPEVOLEZZA SIA PER LUI CHE PER IL TRADITO CHE LA STORIA E' FINITA!
> 
> ...


Cioè intendi che si può arrivare alla conclusione che si sta insieme perchè da separati si starebbe peggio, o perchè tanto qualunque altra unione diventerebbe una fotocopia irrisolvente?  
Quello che si evincerebbe è che non sempre la coppia è finita, ma sicuramente il tradimento dimostra che quella persona non potrà più rosvegliare l'interesse che fa da collante in una coppia soddisfatta e compensata?
Bruja


----------



## @lex (11 Gennaio 2008)

e la risata è a 32 denti, costati fatica e sudore (il *MIO 

	
	
		
		
	


	











*)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> La terapia di coppia, se richiesta dal/la tradito/a per far emergere la verità sul tradimento presunto (e questa è spesso una delle motivazioni per la quale viene richiesta dal/la tradito/a) non funziona per l'ovvia chiusura del traditore.
> 
> Se richiesta dal traditore ha già un altro significato ma può aver la conseguenza della PRESA DI CONSAPEVOLEZZA SIA PER LUI CHE PER IL TRADITO CHE LA STORIA E' FINITA!
> 
> ...


Sono scelte che fan riferimento a scuole diverse. La terapia di coppia parte del presupposto che non esiste individualità considerata a sè fuori dal contesto relazionale che si vive.


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sono scelte che fan riferimento a scuole diverse. La terapia di coppia parte del presupposto che* non* esiste individualità considerata a sè fuori dal contesto relazionale che si vive.


 

ed è per questo che potrebbe essere interessante per verificare quanta individualità *non* si vuole perdere a favore della* relazione*.

spero di essermi spiegata Persa, dico bene?


----------



## Fedifrago (11 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Cioè intendi che si può arrivare alla conclusione che si sta insieme perchè da separati si starebbe peggio, o perchè tanto qualunque altra unione diventerebbe una fotocopia irrisolvente?
> Quello che si evincerebbe è che non sempre la coppia è finita, ma sicuramente il tradimento dimostra che quella persona non potrà più rosvegliare l'interesse che fa da collante in una coppia soddisfatta e compensata?
> Bruja


No, intendo che entrambi possono arrivare a capire SE è il caso di stare ANCORA nella coppia e IL SIGNIFICATO preciso che ha avuto per il/la traditore/trice il tradimento.

Qunidi può significare la FINE della coppia, ma anche la NASCITA di una nuova coppia, più consapevole.

Questo non lo vedo possibile con una terapia di coppia (dove difficilmente di fronte all'altro uno abbassa totalmente le difese), ma solo con un percorso individuale, al massimo, se si vuole, sincrono.


----------



## Fedifrago (11 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sono scelte che fan riferimento a scuole diverse. La terapia di coppia parte del presupposto che *non esiste individualità considerata a sè fuori dal contesto relazionale* che si vive.


 
Proprio lì sta il suo limite, a mio parere ovviamente.


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> No, intendo che entrambi possono arrivare a capire SE è il caso di stare ANCORA nella coppia e IL SIGNIFICATO preciso che ha avuto per il/la traditore/trice il tradimento.
> 
> Qunidi può significare la FINE della coppia, ma anche la NASCITA di una nuova coppia, più consapevole.
> 
> Questo non lo vedo possibile con una terapia di coppia (dove difficilmente di fronte all'altro uno abbassa totalmente le difese), ma solo con un percorso individuale, al massimo, se si vuole, sincrono.


 
Feddi, non credi che abbassare "le difese" in relazione all'altro significherebbe GIA', volere aprirsi all'altro?

Per poi magari successivamente , in seconda battuta, affrontare un percorso individuale?


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Proprio lì sta il suo limite, a mio parere ovviamente.


 
fedifrago , costituisce un limite non la terapia, ma la risposta individuale tipo " io sono cosi e quindi ciccia signori"...a questo punto è chiaro che qualsiasi percorso in coppia è chiuso, precluso..

è come se si dicesse" io sono cosi, se ti vado bene cosi okkei, diversamente cazzetti tuoi "

sbaglio?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Gennaio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ed è per questo che potrebbe essere interessante per verificare quanta individualità *non* si vuole perdere a favore della* relazione*.
> 
> spero di essermi spiegata Persa, dico bene?


Sì ...ma non so se è così.
Non so della terapia di coppia, so qualcosadella terapia familiare che si applica in caso di bambini o ragazzi disturbati che vengono considerati (da quella scuola terapeutica) come l'elemento che segnala la disfunzione delle relazioni della famiglia e non loro individualmente da prendere in carico.
E in quest'ottica non c'è da rinunciare all'indivudualità perché l'individualità è solo in un contesto relazionale.


----------



## Old fay (11 Gennaio 2008)

Io credo che un rapporto se funziona lo fa da sè, altrimenti è meglio voltare pagina. Mi domando quante siano realmente le persone che vanno in terapia per stanca o monotonia, di solito c'è lo zampino di qualcuno....o sbaglio?


----------



## Tr@deUp (11 Gennaio 2008)

fay ha detto:


> Io credo che un rapporto se funziona lo fa da sè, altrimenti è meglio voltare pagina. *Mi domando quante siano realmente le persone che vanno in terapia per stanca o monotonia*, di solito c'è lo zampino di qualcuno....o sbaglio?


e/o per moda? 

ovviamente in questo momento sono seduto al Bar Sport con davanti una copia del Corriere dello Sport, che notoriamente è _peggio_ de "la Gazzetta..."

;-)


----------



## MK (11 Gennaio 2008)

Tr@deUp ha detto:


> e/o per moda?
> 
> ovviamente in questo momento sono seduto al Bar Sport con davanti una copia del Corriere dello Sport, che notoriamente è _peggio_ de "la Gazzetta..."
> 
> ;-)


Notoriamente  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Funziona funziona, e non è moda...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Gennaio 2008)

fay ha detto:


> Io credo che un rapporto se funziona lo fa da sè, altrimenti è meglio voltare pagina. Mi domando quante siano realmente le persone che vanno in terapia *per stanca o monotonia, di solito c'è lo zampino di qualcuno...*.o sbaglio?


Credo che si dovrebbe andare in terapia (se...) all'inizio del disagio quando ci si rende conto delle difficoltà di comunicazione...


----------



## Verena67 (11 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hi, hi, hi... ma come fai a non vedere la palese contraddizione in quel che scrivi?... prima affermi che il costrutto di "Amore" è diverso per ogni persona... e quindi, in sé, infinito... poi, invece, ne circoscrivi le possibili definizioni definendo NEVROTICA la definizione degli altri... per quella ragazza, quello era Amore... era la SUA definizione di Amore... la sua concezione dell'Amore... quella che tu, etichetti come nevrotica... esattamente come io potrei definire psicotica la tua... hi, hi, hi... quindi, deciditi, o sei costruttivista o sei realista ingenua...


Non c'è nessuna contraddizione nel mio assunto.

Posto che lei lo faceva per "AMORE" io dico che comunque lo si chiami (Pippo, Gianfranco, Amore, Ossessione, etc.) è qualcosa di afferente A LEI. Non è un magico sentimento svolazzante che tutto giustifica e tutto copre...non ci sono ragioni superiori!

Lei ha fatto quel cammino *perché le andava di farlo*. Ma non ammantiamolo di suon di campanellini a festa....


Bacio!


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Gennaio 2008)

bah...tre coppie che conosco sono hanno frequentato la terapia e tutte e tre so' scoppiate comunque.

Io tendenzialmente non ci credo, in quella di coppia  intendo. pero' è anche vero che non l'ho vissuta sulla mia pellaccia.

In quella individuale diversamente zi.


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (11 Gennaio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> sfigatta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > dovresti parlare con i compagni... loro se lo stanno ancora a chiedere...
> ...


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Gennaio 2008)

psicotici, nevrotici...qui se andiamo a cercare chi risponde a queste tipologie non so proprio chi si salva. io, in prima fila. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ariboh.


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Gennaio 2008)

*bastard*



bastardo dentro ha detto:


> mailea ha detto:
> 
> 
> > bella domanda.... me lo sono chiesto molte volte e altrettante volte ho dato la medesima risposta. Ho tradito per me stesso, ho tradito perchè ho voluto mettere me stesso al centro della mia esistenza; quella persona mi piaceva, mi lusingava mi intrigava e ho ceduto. prima di mia moglie ho tradito me stesso e la mia prosopopea, la mia presunzione nel farmi carico dei problemi del prossimo, il mio pensare di essere al di sopra, di tutto. incapace di chiedere aiuto, incapace di mostrare sofferenza alla fine ho trovato un canale qualcosa che affermasse solo me stesso; qualcosa di nascosto (come appunto è il tradimento) che nessuno potesse vedere, ma è solo la MIA lettura di ciò che mi è successo e che nessuno, a parte Voi, conosce.
> ...


----------



## Old adiemus (11 Gennaio 2008)

*terapia si, terapia no*

Premetto che non ho mai avuto l'esigenza di una terapia di coppia: credo che, quando una coppia scoppia è giusto cercare di salvare il salvabile. Se non ci si riesce, la divisione delle strade è cosa buona e giusta anche se triste. Se due persone non riescono tra loro a risolvere delle problematiche, mi sembra assurdo rivolgersi ad uno specialista dell'amore al quale racconti le problematiche stesse e, da "giudice di pace", lo specialista stesso cerca delle soluzioni. Mi viene da ridere. La vita privata è mia e la gestisco io con il-la partner. Neanche i genitori, suoceri, fratelli e sorelle, zii e zie, nonni e nonne, amici e amiche devono intervenire.......bé, forse gli amici intimi di vecchia data che conoscono persino il numero del nostro conto corrente......si, forse loro potrebbero dire quel che pensano, aiutandoci.
Adiemus​


----------



## MariLea (11 Gennaio 2008)

adiemus ha detto:


> Premetto che non ho mai avuto l'esigenza di una terapia di coppia: credo che, quando una coppia scoppia è giusto cercare di salvare il salvabile. Se non ci si riesce, la divisione delle strade è cosa buona e giusta anche se triste. Se due persone non riescono tra loro a risolvere delle problematiche, mi sembra assurdo rivolgersi ad uno specialista dell'amore al quale racconti le problematiche stesse e, da "giudice di pace", lo specialista stesso cerca delle soluzioni. Mi viene da ridere. La vita privata è mia e la gestisco io con il-la partner. Neanche i genitori, suoceri, fratelli e sorelle, zii e zie, nonni e nonne, amici e amiche devono intervenire.......bé, forse gli amici intimi di vecchia data che conoscono persino il numero del nostro conto corrente......si, forse loro potrebbero dire quel che pensano, aiutandoci.
> 
> Adiemus​


e allora? dove sta il problema?
c'era bisogno di chiedere qui per dire ai tuoi colleghi queste due "paroline"?


----------



## Old adiemus (11 Gennaio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> e allora? dove sta il problema?


....scusa se ho esposto la mia opinione.......non lo faccio più........perdono 

	
	
		
		
	


	




precedenza a te e ai tuoi interessanti thread
Adiemus​


----------



## Fedifrago (12 Gennaio 2008)

adiemus ha detto:


> Premetto che non ho mai avuto l'esigenza di una terapia di coppia: credo che, quando una coppia scoppia è giusto cercare di salvare il salvabile. Se non ci si riesce, la divisione delle strade è cosa buona e giusta anche se triste. Se due persone non riescono tra loro a risolvere delle problematiche, mi sembra assurdo rivolgersi ad uno specialista dell'amore al quale racconti le problematiche stesse e, da "giudice di pace", lo specialista stesso cerca delle soluzioni. Mi viene da ridere. La vita privata è mia e la gestisco io con il-la partner. Neanche i genitori, suoceri, fratelli e sorelle, zii e zie, nonni e nonne, amici e amiche devono intervenire.......bé, forse gli amici intimi di vecchia data che conoscono persino il numero del nostro conto corrente......si, forse loro potrebbero dire quel che pensano, aiutandoci.
> 
> Adiemus​


Mai stato in terapia, giusto?

Da come descriv i che secondo te si svolgono le sedute direi proprio di no!

Lo psicoterapeuta non fa il giudice di pace, non sforna soluzioni, le fa trovare, se ci sono, in te e per te.


----------



## Fedifrago (12 Gennaio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Feddi, non credi che abbassare "le difese" in relazione all'altro significherebbe GIA', volere aprirsi all'altro?
> 
> Per poi magari successivamente , in seconda battuta, affrontare un percorso individuale?


E tu pensi che "trascinando" uno a fare terapia di coppia, questo abbasserebbe le difese? 

Un percorso individuale può invece portare al limite a far si che la scelta possa esser condivisa e consapevole, quindi con qualche possibile apprezzabile risultato...

Ma affrontare in pieno marasma la terapia insieme...senza aver neanche la consapevolezza di cosa si vorrebbe riceverne...penso sarebbe proprio fatica sprecata!


----------



## Bruja (12 Gennaio 2008)

*Mah*

Sulle terapie singole i di coppia non entro nel merito, crdo dipenda dalle persone e dai problemi..... ma certo una cosa è da dire subito... evitare accuratamente che parenti amici e simpatizzanti si infilino nella coppia pr dare i loro giudizi.,  Sono sempre spurii, interessati e suscettibili di personali simpatie o antipatie. Un rapporto di coppia è la cosa più difficile in assoluto da capire, chi interviene dall'esterno è come un carpentiere che cvoglia dire all'architetto che ha sbagliato progertto.... lui vede SOLO la parte di lavoro che gli compete, il resto neppure lo sfiora...
Lasciate sempre fuori gli altri, magari, e lo dico senza interesse personale, meglio consultare un forum o estranei, qualunque cosa dicano, non hanno la loro parte di interesse (magari in buonafede ma deleterio lo stesso) che influenza chi conosce persone e fatti (spesso malamente ed a proprio sindacabilissimo giudizio)!!!
Bruja


----------



## Old adiemus (12 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mai stato in terapia, giusto?
> 
> Da come descriv i che secondo te si svolgono le sedute direi proprio di no!
> 
> Lo psicoterapeuta non fa il giudice di pace, non sforna soluzioni, le fa trovare, se ci sono, in te e per te.


Una persona estranea (seppur di settore) che deve aiutare una coppia a trovare le soluzioni? Io devo raccontare ad uno psicologo quel che succede nella mia coppia affinché riesca a farmi trovare le soluzioni, se ci sono?
Mamma mia, potrei essere favorevole se parlassimo di fidanzatini delle classi elementari, ma dai 20 anni in su, mi sembra infantile ed immaturo non riuscire a risolvere le questioni tra di noi (tra la coppia stessa).
Qui non si tratta di rivolgersi ad uno psicologo perchè si è caduti in depressione a seguito, per esempio, della morte di un proprio caro (in questo caso sarei favorevole alla terapia psicologica).
Un pneumatico forato, potrà con una pezza essere riparato. Ma non diventerà come nuovo. E se la coppia si è forata, lo psicoterapeuta potrà pezzarla, ma non credo che riuscirà mai a farla ridiventare nuova. Altrimenti non esisterebbero problemi sentimentali, non credi? Faremmo tutti parti di una coppia invidiabile. Davanti ad un mal di testa, prendo l'aspirina. Me lo fa passare, ma non per sempre. Il mal di testa ricompare. Lo psicoterapeuta di coppia allevia il dolore. Lo fa anche passare. Ma momentaneamente, non per sempre.
Adiemus​


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Gennaio 2008)

adiemus ha detto:


> Una persona estranea (seppur di settore) che deve aiutare una coppia a trovare le soluzioni? Io devo raccontare ad uno psicologo quel che succede nella mia coppia affinché riesca a farmi trovare le soluzioni, se ci sono?
> Mamma mia, potrei essere favorevole se parlassimo di fidanzatini delle classi elementari, ma dai 20 anni in su, mi sembra infantile ed immaturo non riuscire a risolvere le questioni tra di noi (tra la coppia stessa).
> Qui non si tratta di rivolgersi ad uno psicologo perchè si è caduti in depressione a seguito, per esempio, della morte di un proprio caro (in questo caso sarei favorevole alla terapia psicologica).
> Un pneumatico forato, potrà con una pezza essere riparato. Ma non diventerà come nuovo. E se la coppia si è forata, lo psicoterapeuta potrà pezzarla, ma non credo che riuscirà mai a farla ridiventare nuova. Altrimenti non esisterebbero problemi sentimentali, non credi? Faremmo tutti parti di una coppia invidiabile. Davanti ad un mal di testa, prendo l'aspirina. Me lo fa passare, ma non per sempre. Il mal di testa ricompare. Lo psicoterapeuta di coppia allevia il dolore. Lo fa anche passare. Ma momentaneamente, non per sempre.
> ...





Fedifrago ha detto:


> E tu pensi che "trascinando" uno a fare terapia di coppia, questo abbasserebbe le difese?
> 
> Un percorso individuale può invece portare al limite a far si che la scelta possa esser condivisa e consapevole, quindi con qualche possibile apprezzabile risultato...
> 
> Ma affrontare in pieno marasma la terapia insieme...senza aver neanche la consapevolezza di cosa si vorrebbe riceverne...penso sarebbe proprio fatica sprecata!


*Mai stato in terapia, giusto?

Da come descriv i che secondo te si svolgono le sedute direi proprio di no!

Lo psicoterapeuta non fa il giudice di pace, non sforna soluzioni, le fa trovare, se ci sono, in te e per te. 

	
	
		
		
	


	



* 


Riporto come risposta alla tua risposta i post di Fedifrago a cui hai risposto senza considerarlo.
Hai un'idea delle difficoltà di relazione e della modalità d'intervento terapeutico che non corrisponde né alla teoria né alla pratica.


----------



## Old adiemus (12 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Mai stato in terapia, giusto?*
> 
> _*Da come descriv i che secondo te si svolgono le sedute direi proprio di no!*_
> 
> ...


vuoi dire che da soli non ci si riesce a trovare la risoluzione dei problemi? e cosa mi dici di quelle coppie che hanno galleggiato nei problemi e che ne sono uscite senza l'aiuto di un psicoterapeuta di coppia?
Scusa le tante domande, ma capire certe situazioni non è male. C'è sempre da imparare.
Adiemus​


----------



## Old Airforever (12 Gennaio 2008)

Seppur per diverso motivo, sono stato anch'io da uno psicoterapeuta. Mi sentivo sicuro, raccontando a lui i miei problemi e le sue risposte erano davvero rassicuranti. Ma c'è un ma. Quello che mi diceva e consigliava, in verità, erano cose che già sapevo di mio ed erano cose che gia mi avevano illustrato persone a me molto care e vicine che conoscevano la mia situazione. E' un fattore psicologico quello di dare più fiducia ad uno psichiatra che alla gente comune: ci sentiamo più tranquilli perchè sappiamo che è un medico.
Ma con tutta onestà, vi confido che, ora come ora non ci andrei più, per sentirmi dire cose che già conosco.
E se ci pensiamo bene, tutti noi che abbiamo avuto problemi psicologici e che ci siamo rivolti a dei medici, conoscevamo la soluzione.
Credo che anche nelle coppie con problemi, i due individui conoscano la soluzione. E rivolgendosi a questi specialisti in problemi di cuore (scusate se ironizzo, definendoli così) si sentiranno dire cose che già sapevano. Anzi, che sanno meglio del medico stesso, perchè chi conosce meglio le questioni dei diretti interessati?
Air


----------



## MK (12 Gennaio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Quello che mi diceva e consigliava, in verità, erano cose che già sapevo di mio ed erano cose che gia mi avevano illustrato persone a me molto care e vicine che conoscevano la mia situazione.


Air non so quale tipo di terapia analitica tu abbia seguito ma non è così, le cose che già sapevi di tuo dovrebbero agire profondamente nell'inconscio. Nel TUO inconscio...


----------



## Fedifrago (12 Gennaio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Seppur per diverso motivo, sono stato anch'io da uno psicoterapeuta. Mi sentivo sicuro, raccontando a lui i miei problemi e le sue risposte erano davvero rassicuranti. Ma c'è un ma. Quello che mi diceva e consigliava, in verità, erano cose che già sapevo di mio ed erano cose che gia mi avevano illustrato persone a me molto care e vicine che conoscevano la mia situazione. E' un fattore psicologico quello di dare più fiducia ad uno psichiatra che alla gente comune: ci sentiamo più tranquilli perchè sappiamo che è un medico.
> Ma con tutta onestà, vi confido che, ora come ora non ci andrei più, per sentirmi dire cose che già conosco.
> E se ci pensiamo bene, tutti noi che abbiamo avuto problemi psicologici e che ci siamo rivolti a dei medici, conoscevamo la soluzione.
> Credo che anche nelle coppie con problemi, i due individui conoscano la soluzione. E rivolgendosi a questi specialisti in problemi di cuore (scusate se ironizzo, definendoli così) si sentiranno dire cose che già sapevano. Anzi, che sanno meglio del medico stesso, perchè chi conosce meglio le questioni dei diretti interessati?
> Air


Come si suol dire, le risposte le abbiamo già tutte dentro di noi (vabbeh..poi si aggiunge che son sbagliate...  

	
	
		
		
	


	








  )  ...il problema non è ricevere dallo psicoterapeuta le risposte corrette o altre da quelle che noi ci potremmo dare, ma aapunto riconoscere quelle GIUSTE e CORRETTE, non quelle che spesso ci diamo per comodo o convenienza...
Lo psicoterapeuta è lì che deve agire, nell'indirizzare il PROPRIO ragionamento nei binari giusti, sottolineando sia i falsi problemi, che le falsi soluzioni (scuse) che avremmo individuato. Non ti obbliga certo a un percorso corretto PER LUI ma cerca di fartelo trovare IN TE!

Amè, se fosse come dici tu, non ci sarebbero tutte queste coppie in crisi, non ci sarebbe problema nel dialogare, non ci sarebbe problema ad affrontare INSIEME i problemi, non ci sarebbe problema a risolverli INSIEME.

Ti pare che sia così?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Air, la soluzione ripeto è sicuramente in noi, sia che sia quella dell'uscire dalla coppia sia che possa essere quella di restarci ma in modo differente...è il prenderne coscienza senza raccontarsela che non ci viene così facile!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Gennaio 2008)

adiemus ha detto:


> vuoi dire che da soli non ci si riesce a trovare la risoluzione dei problemi? e cosa mi dici di quelle coppie che hanno galleggiato nei problemi e che ne sono uscite senza l'aiuto di un psicoterapeuta di coppia?
> Scusa le tante domande, ma capire certe situazioni non è male. C'è sempre da imparare.
> 
> Adiemus​


Che domanda è?
Dai problemi c'è chi ne esce in un modo, chi in un altro e chi non ne esce.
Tra l'altro io non vantavo la bontà della terapia di coppia, ma facevo notare che tu non avevi chiare né la teoria né la pratica. Volevo evidenziare che per alcuni può essere un aiuto.


----------



## Tr@deUp (12 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... dunque, a parte quest'aria fritta... queste boiate da bar dello sport... questa robetta da comari in menopausa infarcita di tritatissimi luoghi comuni, sai proporre anche qualcosa a sotegno di quel che dici?... mi spiego meglio: potresti indicare da quali evidenze scientifiche trai le tue argute e sofisticate conclusioni?... hi, hi, hi...


_Tutto ciè che chiedo ai miei biografi sono i semplici fatti, senza interpretazioni simboliche, deduzioni sconclusionate, tirate marxiste, o marciumi freudiani _(V. Nabokov)


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Gennaio 2008)

> Fedifrago ha detto:
> 
> 
> > E tu pensi che "trascinando" uno a fare terapia di coppia, questo abbasserebbe le difese?
> ...


siam d'accordo..se non è consenziente non serve solo a buttare via denaro.


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Gennaio 2008)

adiemus ha detto:


> Una persona estranea (seppur di settore) che deve aiutare una coppia a trovare le soluzioni? Io devo raccontare ad uno psicologo quel che succede nella mia coppia affinché riesca a farmi trovare le soluzioni, se ci sono?
> Mamma mia, potrei essere favorevole se parlassimo di fidanzatini delle classi elementari, ma dai 20 anni in su, mi sembra infantile ed immaturo non riuscire a risolvere le questioni tra di noi (tra la coppia stessa).
> Qui non si tratta di rivolgersi ad uno psicologo perchè si è caduti in depressione a seguito, per esempio, della morte di un proprio caro (in questo caso sarei favorevole alla terapia psicologica).
> Un pneumatico forato, potrà con una pezza essere riparato. Ma non diventerà come nuovo. E se la coppia si è forata, lo psicoterapeuta potrà pezzarla, ma non credo che riuscirà mai a farla ridiventare nuova. Altrimenti non esisterebbero problemi sentimentali, non credi? Faremmo tutti parti di una coppia invidiabile. Davanti ad un mal di testa, prendo l'aspirina. Me lo fa passare, ma non per sempre. Il mal di testa ricompare. Lo psicoterapeuta di coppia allevia il dolore. Lo fa anche passare. Ma momentaneamente, non per sempre.
> ...


 
adiemus...credo che tu abbia le idee confuse.

non fa nulla di tutto cio'.


----------



## Old chensamurai (14 Gennaio 2008)

Tr@deUp ha detto:


> _Tutto ciè che chiedo ai miei biografi sono i semplici fatti, senza interpretazioni simboliche, deduzioni sconclusionate, tirate marxiste, o marciumi freudiani _(V. Nabokov)


... hi, hi, hi... sublime!... ti avevo chesto evidenze scientifiche... e tu, ti metti a citare uno scrittore relativamente ad una questione di scienza... hi, hi, hi... scommetto che quando parli di onde elettromagnetiche, rispolveri la teoria di Goethe sui colori... hi, hi, hi... madonna che figure del cazzo... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Tr@deUp (14 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hi, hi, hi... sublime!... ti avevo chesto evidenze scientifiche... e tu, ti metti a citare uno scrittore relativamente ad una questione di scienza... hi, hi, hi... scommetto che quando parli di onde elettromagnetiche, rispolveri la teoria di Goethe sui colori... hi, hi, hi... madonna che figure del cazzo... hi, hi, hi...


Ero piuttosto indeciso quando decisi di rispondere ai tuoi precedenti commenti ai miei interventi. Ed avevo ragione ad esserlo, non avrei dovuto farlo.
E così farò d'ora in poi. _set ignore on_ sulle tue deliranti manie.

Continua a sghignazzare quanto vuoi, bugiardo e truffaldino, a Roma direbbero...*cazzaro*


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Gennaio 2008)

Tr@deUp ha detto:


> Ero piuttosto indeciso quando decisi di rispondere ai tuoi precedenti commenti ai miei interventi. Ed avevo ragione ad esserlo, non avrei dovuto farlo.
> E così farò d'ora in poi. _set ignore on_ sulle tue deliranti manie.
> 
> Continua a sghignazzare quanto vuoi, bugiardo e truffaldino, a Roma direbbero...*cazzaro*


... hi, hi, hi... amico mio, perché tanta agitazione?... TU hai affermato che la psicoterapia non serve ad un cazzo... IO ti ho chiesto di dirmi su quali basi scientifiche potevi affermare quel che hai affermato... TU mi hai risposto citando, a sproposito, uno scrittore... IO ti ho fatto notare che chiedevo evidenze scientifiche, non una poesia in endecasillabi... TU rispondi come sopra... hi, hi, hi... prendi il pallottoliere e fatti due conti: hai fatto la figura del _pirla_... se fai un'affermazione così perentoria, poi, devi essere in grado di motivarla adeguatamente... altrimenti che figura _dappoco_ ci fai?... capisci?... comprendi?...


----------



## Old casa71 (15 Gennaio 2008)

*chen*

Non ho letto tutto ma volevo chiederti se, tipo io, chiedo di provare a fare terapia di coppia e mi si risponde un secco NO, a questo punto mi pare di aver capito dai tuoi interventi che non ne vale la pena di insistere o sbaglio?


----------



## Old adiemus (15 Gennaio 2008)

una domanda per Chensamurai (MA NON SOLO): da scettico quale sono, come hai notato sono contro le terapie di coppia. Non so spiegare il perchè anche se, credo che il fattore principale sia quello di non capire l'utilità di una terza persona che s'"intrometta" (TRA VIRGOLETTE) nella vita di coppia ben conosciuta dai due che ne fanno parte, che conoscono i loro problemi, che SICURAMENTE conoscono le soluzioni e che ne conoscono la migliore. se io mi rivolgo a te, come psicoterapeuta, è perchè qualcosa nella coppia non va. credo di sapere meglio di te ciò che non va. credo di sapere meglio di te se la questione si potrà più o meno risolvere e credo di sapere meglio di te quale sarà il miglior metodo per la risoluzione. tu, come psicologo, cosa cavolo dici alla coppia, che la coppia già non sa?
grazie 1000, grazie 10.000 per la tua (E VOSTRA) risposta
adiemus​


----------



## Old casa71 (15 Gennaio 2008)

adiemus ha detto:


> una domanda per Chensamurai (MA NON SOLO): da scettico quale sono, come hai notato sono contro le terapie di coppia. Non so spiegare il perchè anche se, credo che il fattore principale sia quello di non capire l'utilità di una terza persona che s'"intrometta" (TRA VIRGOLETTE) nella vita di coppia ben conosciuta dai due che ne fanno parte, che conoscono i loro problemi, che SICURAMENTE conoscono le soluzioni e che ne conoscono la migliore. se io mi rivolgo a te, come psicoterapeuta, è perchè qualcosa nella coppia non va. credo di sapere meglio di te ciò che non va. credo di sapere meglio di te se la questione si potrà più o meno risolvere e credo di sapere meglio di te quale sarà il miglior metodo per la risoluzione. tu, come psicologo, cosa cavolo dici alla coppia, che la coppia già non sa?
> grazie 1000, grazie 10.000 per la tua (E VOSTRA) risposta
> 
> adiemus​


Credo, dal mio punto di vista, che tu non analizzi la cosa da un altra angolatura. Mi esprimo meglio. E' vero che tu all'interno della coppia sei consapevole delle cose che non vanno e quali potrebbero essere le soluzioni ma c'è un pero'. Per esempio nel mio caso entrambi siamo consapevoli di ciò che non va e di come si potrebbe risolverlo ma siano statici, siamo bloccati nei nostri credo e nelle nostre presunzioni, e nel mio caso nei miei rancori. Non riusciamo ad andare oltre, il chè non porta ad alcun risultato. L'intervento di una terza persona, anche se estraneo però competente, puo' far vedere ai membri della coppia cose o fornire strumenti che altrimenti non vedrestri o non penseresti. Poi se funziona o no come ho letto dipendaedalla volontà di entrambi.


----------



## Old adiemus (15 Gennaio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Credo, dal mio punto di vista, che tu non analizzi la cosa da un altra angolatura. Mi esprimo meglio. E' vero che tu all'interno della coppia sei consapevole delle cose che non vanno e quali potrebbero essere le soluzioni ma c'è un pero'. Per esempio nel mio caso entrambi siamo consapevoli di ciò che non va e di come si potrebbe risolverlo ma siano statici, siamo bloccati nei nostri credo e nelle nostre presunzioni, e nel mio caso nei miei rancori. Non riusciamo ad andare oltre, il chè non porta ad alcun risultato. L'intervento di una terza persona, anche se estraneo però competente, puo' far vedere ai membri della coppia cose o fornire strumenti che altrimenti non vedrestri o non penseresti. Poi se funziona o no come ho letto dipendaedalla volontà di entrambi.


mi spiace per la tua situazione e spero si risolva presto e nel miglior modo. sono interessato a questa tua testimonianza perchè, forse, non c'è miglior cosa di parlare di certi argomenti con persone personalmente (scusate il bisticcio) interessate
quindi, lo psicoterapeuta di coppia tende a smuovere lo stallo, se ho ben capito. scusa se mi permetto ma........sai identificare da cosa è dovuto questo "blocco", questo "stallo", questa "staticità"?
adiemus​


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Gennaio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Non ho letto tutto ma volevo chiederti se, tipo io, chiedo di provare a fare terapia di coppia e mi si risponde un secco NO, a questo punto mi pare di aver capito dai tuoi interventi che non ne vale la pena di insistere o sbaglio?


... no, non ne vale la pena... perché chi dice no, non è disponibile al cambiamento, capisci?... la psicoterapia serve a chi ha la percezione che ci sia un problema... ma per chi non sente l'esistenza di un problema, che puoi fare?... nulla... al massimo, quella persona, viene in terapia per cercare di ottenere altri vantaggi... per dimostrare al partner che le ha provate proprio tutte... ma che non c'è nulla da fare... "lo dice anche lo psicologo!"... meglio di così!...


----------



## Old casa71 (15 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... no, non ne vale la pena... perché chi dice no, non è disponibile al cambiamento, capisci?... la psicoterapia serve a chi ha la percezione che ci sia un problema... ma per chi non sente l'esistenza di un problema, che puoi fare?... nulla... al massimo, quella persona, viene in terapia per cercare di ottenere altri vantaggi... per dimostrare al partner che le ha provate proprio tutte... ma che non c'è nulla da fare... "lo dice anche lo psicologo!"... meglio di così!...


Quindi concordi con me che se anche dice che sono l'amore della sua vita, che senza di me non puo' vivere e anche che lui è fatto così e non cambierà mai...... alla fine di volontà ce ne è ben poca. O forse spera come al solito che io mi ADEGUI a lui come ho sempre fatto.


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Gennaio 2008)

adiemus ha detto:


> una domanda per Chensamurai (MA NON SOLO): da scettico quale sono, come hai notato sono contro le terapie di coppia. Non so spiegare il perchè anche se, credo che il fattore principale sia quello di non capire l'utilità di una terza persona che s'"intrometta" (TRA VIRGOLETTE) nella vita di coppia ben conosciuta dai due che ne fanno parte, che conoscono i loro problemi, che SICURAMENTE conoscono le soluzioni e che ne conoscono la migliore. se io mi rivolgo a te, come psicoterapeuta, è perchè qualcosa nella coppia non va. credo di sapere meglio di te ciò che non va. credo di sapere meglio di te se la questione si potrà più o meno risolvere e credo di sapere meglio di te quale sarà il miglior metodo per la risoluzione. tu, come psicologo, cosa cavolo dici alla coppia, che la coppia già non sa?
> grazie 1000, grazie 10.000 per la tua (E VOSTRA) risposta
> 
> adiemus​


... adiemus, sii serio dai! mi piace questa discussione ma cerca di non perderti per strada... senti, tu parti da presupposti che non sono corretti. Innanzitutto, lo psicoterapeuta non s'intromette nella coppia ma cerca di rimuovere alcuni ostacoli che sbarrano la strada al cambiamento, all'evoluzione della coppia. In secondo luogo, il problema è proprio che la coppia NON conosce le soluzioni e spesso, nemmeno è consapevole dei problemi. Capisci? Quando le coppie vengono da me, lo fanno perché sentono che c'è un problema, stanno male, ma non riescono a trovare la via d'uscita. Vedi, io non ho soluzioni pre-confezionate. Io, attraverso la discussione e la successiva comprensione del modo che la coppia ha di relazionarsi e di affrontare il mondo e le cose, cerco di identificare ciò che ostacola il "movimento" della coppia. Le coppie scoppiano, quando il "movimento", per qualche motivo, si arresta. Non ci si capisce più, si perde la capacità di leggere i bisogni dell'altro, tutto si blocca, non c'è più un piano di "condivisione". La ricostruzione non è facile perché, ripeto, gli attori non si conoscono fino in fondo, perché certe dinamiche sono implicite, tacite, eppure si riverberano fortemente sulla relazione, magari bloccandola. In psicoterapia, queste dimensioni tacite, implicite, vengono rese esplicite e vengono discusse. Solo così, la coppia può superare le difficoltà e diventare "luogo" di _BEN_-ESSERE e non di _MAL_-ESSERE...


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Gennaio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Quindi concordi con me che se anche dice che sono l'amore della sua vita, che senza di me non puo' vivere e anche che lui è fatto così e non cambierà mai...... alla fine di volontà ce ne è ben poca. O forse spera come al solito che io mi ADEGUI a lui come ho sempre fatto.


... se non si cambia, amica mia, si può solo rimescolare il vecchio... e il vecchio, lo sai già dove porta... senti, io credo che dopo eventi quali il tradimento (in senso lato), l'unica speranza per la coppia sia quella di un "salto quantico", un "balzo" in avanti... in una dimensione completamente nuova... che fa tesoro dell'esperienza ma che, in un certo senso, la supera in avanti... una nuova coppia... nuovi modi di stare insieme... nuove regole... nuovi orizzonti... con il vecchio, si fa ben poco... prima o dopo... ci saranno altri dolori...


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Gennaio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Credo, dal mio punto di vista, che tu non analizzi la cosa da un altra angolatura. Mi esprimo meglio. E' vero che tu all'interno della coppia sei consapevole delle cose che non vanno e quali potrebbero essere le soluzioni ma c'è un pero'. Per esempio nel mio caso entrambi siamo consapevoli di ciò che non va e di come si potrebbe risolverlo ma siano statici, siamo bloccati nei nostri credo e nelle nostre presunzioni, e nel mio caso nei miei rancori. Non riusciamo ad andare oltre, il chè non porta ad alcun risultato. L'intervento di una terza persona, anche se estraneo però competente, puo' far vedere ai membri della coppia cose o fornire strumenti che altrimenti non vedrestri o non penseresti. Poi se funziona o no come ho letto dipendaedalla volontà di entrambi.


... benissimo... ricordati che il nemico è l'IMMOBILISMO... la perdita del MOVIMENTO... il tradimento, in buona sostanza, non è altro che la maniera più facile per rimettersi in moto... per tornare ad espandersi...


----------



## Old casa71 (15 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... benissimo...
> 
> .... intanto questa me la incornicio .... detto da te....
> 
> ...


----------



## Old adiemus (15 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... adiemus, sii serio dai! mi piace questa discussione ma cerca di non perderti per strada... senti, tu parti da presupposti che non sono corretti. Innanzitutto, lo psicoterapeuta non s'intromette nella coppia ma cerca di rimuovere alcuni ostacoli che sbarrano la strada al cambiamento, all'evoluzione della coppia. In secondo luogo, *il problema è proprio che la coppia NON conosce le soluzioni e spesso, nemmeno è consapevole dei problemi.* Capisci? Quando le coppie vengono da me, lo fanno perché sentono che c'è un problema, stanno male, ma non riescono a trovare la via d'uscita. Vedi, io non ho soluzioni pre-confezionate. Io, attraverso la discussione e la successiva comprensione del modo che la coppia ha di relazionarsi e di affrontare il mondo e le cose, cerco di identificare ciò che ostacola il "movimento" della coppia. Le coppie scoppiano, quando il "movimento", per qualche motivo, si arresta. Non ci si capisce più, si perde la capacità di leggere i bisogni dell'altro, tutto si blocca, non c'è più un piano di "condivisione". La ricostruzione non è facile perché, ripeto, gli attori non si conoscono fino in fondo, perché certe dinamiche sono implicite, tacite, eppure si riverberano fortemente sulla relazione, magari bloccandola. In psicoterapia, queste dimensioni tacite, implicite, vengono rese esplicite e vengono discusse. Solo così, la coppia può superare le difficoltà e diventare "luogo" di _BEN_-ESSERE e non di _MAL_-ESSERE...


Eccoci qui.......sono scettico su questo (guarda il paragrafo evidenziato), perchè credo che la coppia finga di non conoscere perchè è di comodo fingere lo stallo, non prendendo provvedimenti..........scusa l'insistenza.......
adiemus​


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Gennaio 2008)

adiemus ha detto:


> Eccoci qui.......sono scettico su questo (guarda il paragrafo evidenziato), perchè credo che la coppia finga di non conoscere perchè è di comodo fingere lo stallo, non prendendo provvedimenti..........scusa l'insistenza.......
> 
> adiemus​


... sbagli, amico mio, eccome se sbagli... la coppia NON sa e questo suo NON SAPERE è simbolizzato dal disagio e dal malessere di coppia... il tradimento (in senso lato) non è nient'altro che questo: il simbolo del male che attanaglia la coppia... il simbolo del suo _mal_-funzionamento... a volte della sua fine... vedi, è la situazione del malato d'ansia: lui l'ansia la sente e la soffre ma non ne conosce il significato...


----------



## Verena67 (15 Gennaio 2008)

*Chen*

Sono d'accordo sul discorso del salto quantico che la coppia DOPO lo scossone del tradimento deve fare.

Ecco perché esorto sempre i traditori in "bilico" a fare lo sforzo di parlare con i coniugi.

Si passa un brutto quarto d'ora, sicuro, e giorni di fuoco dopo, ma:

a) essere sinceri è come aprire le finestre in un matrimonio e fare entrare aria in una stanza asfittica: non puo' che far bene

b) la nuova dinamica mette in moto energie psichiche stagnanti. E si riprende a vivere....

Io sono convinta che la maggiorparte dei matrimoni ha in se' una scintilla vitale, ma spesso è proprio il "segreto" a soffocarla.

Abbiate il coraggio di dire al coniuge che lo state tradendo e perché, e chiedetegli il suo aiuto a chiudere l'adulterio. E' la miglior chance che si puo' dare alla coppia di rimettere in gioco il MATRIMONIO e ripartire con forze ed energie nuove!

Bacio!


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Gennaio 2008)

adiemus ha detto:


> Eccoci qui.......sono scettico su questo (guarda il paragrafo evidenziato), perchè credo che *la coppia finga di non conoscere* perchè è di comodo fingere lo stallo, non prendendo provvedimenti..........scusa l'insistenza.......
> 
> adiemus​


Se anche così fosse, l'intervento di una persona terza serve a rimuovere i falsi alibi e le scuse che entrambi adottano per non affrontare il problema.

Quando una persona terza mette sul tavolo l'evidenza di quel che non va, come fanno a negare quell'evidenza? Potranno, stando a quel che hai scritto, fingere di non riconoscerla come propria, che quello evidenziato magari non è il loro agire o il loro porsi all'interno della coppia, ma sanno che ora c'è qualcuno, non interessato a raccontarla diversamente da come è, che li smaschererà...


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Gennaio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo sul discorso del salto quantico che la coppia DOPO lo scossone del tradimento deve fare.
> 
> Ecco perché esorto sempre i traditori in "bilico" a fare lo sforzo di parlare con i coniugi.
> 
> ...


Se non vi è quella convinzione...è un gesto inutile, anzi diviene quasi un chiedere un placet all'adulterio stesso!


----------



## Verena67 (15 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Se non vi è quella convinzione...è un gesto inutile, anzi diviene quasi un chiedere un placet all'adulterio stesso!


 
beh...ovvio! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Pero' guarda che ci sono tante persone (specie donne) nel "limbo", nell'incapacità di decidere.

Un coniuge deciso (non come quelli che vediamo qui...scusate,eh) e tosto ti aiuta eccome a riportare le tue energie nel matrimonio! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Bacio!


----------



## Old fay (15 Gennaio 2008)

Hai ragione veri. Tante volte avrei voluto mio marito mi impedisse di farmi i cavoli miei...


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Gennaio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> beh...ovvio!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma bisogna volerlo in due.
e poi, senti, mica è detto che chi tradisce ha poi tanta voglia di riportare energie dentro il suo matrimonio... 
cioè, è come se tu partissi dal presupposto che un tradimento è solo una parentesi negativa, in un matrimonio...
mentre secondo me molto dipende da quello che c'era prima del tradimento... parlo di confidenza ed intimità, che non sono cose scontate affatto, eh...
se c'erano prima, è più facile recuperare... cioè, ancora meglio: se non erano andate perse, perché dopo non riesci più a trovare un punto di contatto e ti sembra di parlare con un estraneo.


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Gennaio 2008)

fay ha detto:


> Hai ragione veri. Tante volte avrei voluto mio marito mi impedisse di farmi i cavoli miei...


ecco, brava, Fay.
è proprio così, ed è per questo che con tuo marito mai potrai recuperare.. manca il punto di contatto.


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma bisogna volerlo in due.
> e poi, senti, mica è detto che chi tradisce ha poi tanta voglia di riportare energie dentro il suo matrimonio...
> cioè, è come se tu partissi dal presupposto che un tradimento è solo una parentesi negativa, in un matrimonio...
> mentre secondo me molto dipende da quello che c'era prima del tradimento... parlo di confidenza ed intimità, che non sono cose scontate affatto, eh...
> se c'erano prima, è più facile recuperare... cioè, ancora meglio: se non erano andate perse, perché dopo non riesci più a trovare un punto di contatto e ti sembra di parlare con un estraneo.


... ma che discorsi fai, Anna?... Verena, ovviamente, si riferisce ad una coppia in crisi, non ad una coppia che non c'è più... se già prima del tradimento c'è il nulla, nulla era e nulla rimane... se si parte da una estraneità di base, che vuoi recuperare? L'aria fritta?...


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ma che discorsi fai, Anna?... Verena, ovviamente, si riferisce ad una coppia in crisi, non ad una coppia che non c'è più... se già prima del tradimento c'è il nulla, nulla era e nulla rimane... se si parte da una estraneità di base, che vuoi recuperare? L'aria fritta?...


infatti, è proprio di questo che parlavo...
ma c'è un ma.
quindi solo in una coppia in crisi può capitare un tradimento da parte di uno dei due?
mentre in una coppia non in crisi no? e non può essere che solo uno dei due avverta la crisi e l'altro no?
ma in questo caso è ancora coppia che funziona o no?


----------



## Verena67 (15 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma bisogna volerlo in due.
> e poi, senti, mica è detto che chi tradisce ha poi tanta voglia di riportare energie dentro il suo matrimonio...
> cioè, è come se tu partissi dal presupposto che un tradimento è solo una parentesi negativa, in un matrimonio...
> mentre secondo me molto dipende da quello che c'era prima del tradimento... parlo di confidenza ed intimità, che non sono cose scontate affatto, eh...
> se c'erano prima, è più facile recuperare... cioè, ancora meglio: se non erano andate perse, perché dopo non riesci più a trovare un punto di contatto e ti sembra di parlare con un estraneo.


 
Sono d'accordissimo, non ho riportato quest'ovvia premessa.
Ma tu sai che è il mio mantra: se chi TRADISCE agisce la sua ambivalenza nel senso di agevolarsi l'USCITA dal matrimonio, non c'è niente da fare. Inutile perdere tempo, tanto vale buttare tutto nel cesso. Il matrimonio è finito.

Pero' spesso (dicono le statistiche) i matrimoni resistono al tradimento: questo accade quando c'è ancora la "lucina" dentro.

E' allora che l'altro coniuge, invece di adagiarsi vilmente, deve reagire. E scuotere il traditore, che ha volte ha bisogno, come dice Fay, di una bella strigliata forte ma amorevole, amorevole ma forte....

Sono meno d'accordo sul discorso dell'intimità: penso non ci sia una dose di intimità raccomandata dall'OMS 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Ci sono matrimoni che funzionano magnificamente proprio perché "distanti" (ricordi l'amica di qualche tempo fa che ci raccontava che lei e il marito per gran parte della settimana abitavano in città diversa...e che pur avendola lui sempre tradita, il loro matrimonio era andato avanti per 30 anni?)!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Quel che conta non è l'intimità, quanto che ci sia QUELLA dosa di intimità - vicinanza gradita ad entrambi! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (15 Gennaio 2008)

*Anna*



Anna A ha detto:


> infatti, è proprio di questo che parlavo...
> ma c'è un ma.
> quindi solo in una coppia in crisi può capitare un tradimento da parte di uno dei due?
> mentre in una coppia non in crisi no? e non può essere che solo uno dei due avverta la crisi e l'altro no?
> ma in questo caso è ancora coppia che funziona o no?


 
E' tutto molto relativo, a mio avviso.
la crisi puo' venire come noia, come litigio, come felicità.

Ci sono momenti di felicità in un matrimonio che sono già "crisi", come quando in un perfetto cielo d'agosto scoppia improvviso un tornado 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Il piu' delle volte non è che uno esce di casa dicendo "Ora tradisco perché mi sento un po' in crisi".

E' tutto molto piu' inconscio. Ci si prende la scuffia per qualcun'altro e lì si realizza che "CAVOLI IL MIO MATRIMONIO E' IN CRISI!"

Bacio!


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> infatti, è proprio di questo che parlavo...
> ma c'è un ma.
> quindi solo in una coppia in crisi può capitare un tradimento da parte di uno dei due?
> mentre in una coppia non in crisi no? e non può essere che solo uno dei due avverta la crisi e l'altro no?
> ma in questo caso è ancora coppia che funziona o no?


... senti, se scrivi che la psicoterapia non può nulla se già prima c'è il niente... mi sembra evidente che scrivi una banalità assoluta... affinché funzioni, la psicoterapia richiede il presupposto dell'investimento, da parte di entrambi, sulla coppia... investimento che può avere varie intensità, ma che ci deve essere... insomma, ci deve essere una motivazione al mantenere la relazione... altrimenti, che cazzo ci vai a fare in terapia di coppia se della coppia non te ne frega un cazzo?... se la coppia non esiste più?... comprendi?... l'aspetto fondamentale, non è se uno sente la crisi e lìaltro no... ma se c'è investimento/motivazione al mantenere la relazione di coppia... almeno un minimo d'interesse... altrimenti su cosa lavori?... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Gennaio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo sul discorso del salto quantico che la coppia DOPO lo scossone del tradimento deve fare.
> 
> Ecco perché esorto sempre i traditori in "bilico" a fare lo sforzo di parlare con i coniugi.
> 
> ...


Quante volte accade questo?
Pochissime!
E non accade perché il tradimento è funzionale al traditore, alla compensazione personale che passa attraverso la coppia, quel tipo di coppie* E* il tradimento e il più interessato a non mettersi in discussione è perciò proprio il traditore.


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Gennaio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> E' tutto molto relativo, a mio avviso.
> la crisi puo' venire come noia, come litigio, come felicità.
> 
> Ci sono momenti di felicità in un matrimonio che sono già "crisi", come quando in un perfetto cielo d'agosto scoppia improvviso un tornado
> ...


... infatti, ciò che conta non è la superficie... è quello che si muove sotto... è il livello di investimento libidico (per dirla con Freud) che una persona dirige verso la situazione di coppia... se è già avvenuto il più completo disinvestimento, è tempo di chiudere, non di andare in terapia...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Gennaio 2008)

fay ha detto:


> Hai ragione veri. Tante volte avrei voluto mio marito mi impedisse di farmi i cavoli miei...


Sarebbe stato quel segno di amore incondizionato che cerchi  senza trovarlo...


----------



## Verena67 (15 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quante volte accade questo?
> Pochissime!
> E non accade perché il tradimento è funzionale al traditore, alla compensazione personale che passa attraverso la coppia, quel tipo di coppie* E* il tradimento e il più interessato a non mettersi in discussione è perciò proprio il traditore.


Hai ragione non capita spesso...ma capita 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Io esorto chi si sente "nel limbo" a dare una chance al suo matrimonio aprendosi con sincerità al coniuge!

Pochi raccoglieranno quest'invito, ma magari quei pochi smettono di logorarsi e di rovinare la loro famiglia! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Per me ha funzionato! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bacio!


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quante volte accade questo?
> Pochissime!
> E non accade perché il tradimento è funzionale al traditore, alla compensazione personale che passa attraverso la coppia, quel tipo di coppie* E* il tradimento e il più interessato a non mettersi in discussione è perciò proprio il traditore.


... balle... balle... _balle spaziali_... traditi e traditori, negli studi psicoterapeutici, si dividono al 50%... così come corrisponde ad assoluta verità che, generalmente, dopo un tradimento, la coppia sa ritrovare una nuova dimensione evolutiva... insomma, generalmente, la coppia trova la strada per superare l'evento... questi sono fatti... gli amanti/le amanti, nella stragarande maggioranza dei casi, rimangono con un pugno di mosche...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... balle... balle... _balle spaziali_... traditi e traditori, negli studi psicoterapeutici, si dividono al 50%... così come corrisponde ad assoluta verità che, generalmente, dopo un tradimento, la coppia sa ritrovare una nuova dimensione evolutiva... insomma, generalmente, la coppia trova la strada per superare l'evento... questi sono fatti... gli amanti/le amanti, nella stragarande maggioranza dei casi, rimangono con un pugno di mosche...


Sono i fatti relativi a chi va in psicoterapia...


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sono i fatti relativi a chi va in psicoterapia...


... altra _balla_... tutti gli studi e le casistiche dimostrano quanto emerge ANCHE dal contesto psicoterapeutico, am non solo... d'altra parte, penso che anche tua nonna possa confermarti che sono molti di più i tradimenti delle rotture effettive di coppie... specie se consolidate... con figli... dalla mia esperienza terapeutica emerge un dato inoppugnabile: si tradisce per autogratificazione... ma col cazzo che si lascia la famiglia... accade raramente... e quando si scappa con l'amante, frequentemente, dopo un po', si desidera ritornare all'ovile... hi, hi, hi... su, su, dai... non raccontiamoci le favolette...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... altra _balla_... tutti gli studi e le casistiche dimostrano quanto emerge ANCHE dal contesto psicoterapeutico, am non solo... d'altra parte, penso che anche tua nonna possa confermarti che sono molti di più i tradimenti delle rotture effettive di coppie... specie se consolidate... con figli... dalla mia esperienza terapeutica emerge un dato inoppugnabile: si tradisce per autogratificazione... ma col cazzo che si lascia la famiglia... accade raramente... e quando si scappa con l'amante, frequentemente, dopo un po', si desidera ritornare all'ovile... hi, hi, hi... su, su, dai... non raccontiamoci le favolette...


Di conseguenza il tradimento era funzionale al traditore e non era indice di un problema grave di coppia?


----------



## Iris (15 Gennaio 2008)

*Persa*

Probabile. E la terapia di coppia ti aiuta a digerire le corna. Ma se il tuo patner ha come vizio quello di andare a trombare fuori casa per gratificarsi, la solidità della coppia la vedo in pericolo. Ci sarà sempre un motivo di frustrazione....comunque, per carità, ognuno sceglie la soluzione che più gli aggrada.


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Di conseguenza il tradimento era funzionale al traditore e non era indice di un problema grave di coppia?


... no, aspetta, aspetta un momento... il tradimento, in generale, è la concretizzazione dei problemi di coppia, la forma evidente ed esplicita che assumono i problemi irrisolti all'interno della coppia... uno dei due dice: "stando così le cose, ora, io scelgo e penso per me"... questo però, il più delle volte, non significa che il "noi" si defunto... anzi, proprio quella concretizzazione dei problemi, quel tradimento, diventa il trauma, la scossa, che costringe alla presa di coscienza dei problemi impliciti... problemi rimossi... il tradimento crea l'occasione per indurre un cambiamento relazionale e RECUPERARE il "noi", la dimensione di condivisione all'interno della coppia... per questo, generalmente, il tradimento viene superato dalle coppie, specialmente quelle più consolidate, quelle dove l'investimento affettivo è stato molto rilevante... dove molte cose UNISCONO... i figli, le difficoltà superate insieme... capisci?... e questo, ti spiega perché in pochi casi la coppia scoppia veramente... l'evento "tradimento" è molto più frequente dell'evento "separazione"...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... no, aspetta, aspetta un momento... il tradimento, in generale, è la concretizzazione dei problemi di coppia, la forma evidente ed esplicita che assumono i problemi irrisolti all'interno della coppia... uno dei due dice: "stando così le cose, ora, io scelgo e penso per me"... questo però, il più delle volte, non significa che il "noi" si defunto... anzi, proprio quella concretizzazione dei problemi, quel tradimento, diventa il trauma, la scossa, che costringe alla presa di coscienza dei problemi impliciti... problemi rimossi... il tradimento crea l'occasione per indurre un cambiamento relazionale e RECUPERARE il "noi", la dimensione di condivisione all'interno della coppia... per questo, generalmente,* il tradimento viene superato dalle coppie, specialmente quelle più consolidate, quelle dove l'investimento affettivo è stato molto rilevante... dove molte cose UNISCONO... i figli, le difficoltà superate insieme*... capisci?... e questo, ti spiega perché in pochi casi la coppia scoppia veramente... l'evento "tradimento" è molto più frequente dell'evento "separazione"...


O in alcuni casi non avviene che un'accettazione da parte del tradito del tradimento proprio in nome di ciò che si è condiviso che lo porta a ridimensionare il tradimento


----------



## Mari' (15 Gennaio 2008)

> ...  ... si tradisce per autogratificazione ... ...


... e qui non ci piove.


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Probabile. E la terapia di coppia ti aiuta a digerire le corna. Ma se il tuo patner ha come vizio quello di andare a trombare fuori casa per gratificarsi, la solidità della coppia la vedo in pericolo. Ci sarà sempre un motivo di frustrazione....comunque, per carità, ognuno sceglie la soluzione che più gli aggrada.


... secondo me, hai battuto la testa... hi, hi, hi... senti, Iris, qual è la situazione più frequente?... quella nella quale uno dei due coniugi ha una storia extraconiugale per un singolo periodo di crisi di coppia, oppure quella nella quale, regolarmente, uno dei due tromba fuori casa?... cosa dice la tua casistica?...


----------



## Mari' (15 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Probabile. *E la terapia di coppia ti aiuta a digerire le corna. *Ma se il tuo patner ha come vizio quello di andare a trombare fuori casa per gratificarsi, la solidità della coppia la vedo in pericolo. Ci sarà sempre un motivo di frustrazione....comunque, per carità, ognuno sceglie la soluzione che più gli aggrada.


Non credo, direi che puo' aiutare a capire perche' si ha l'esigenza di tradire.


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> O in alcuni casi non avviene che un'accettazione da parte del tradito del tradimento proprio in nome di ciò che si è condiviso che lo porta a ridimensionare il tradimento


... amica mia, no, non è così... il tradimento è sempre devastante... ma se c'è l'amore, se c'è un legame tra le persone, nessun tradimento lo può sciogliere... superata la fase più emotiva dell'evento... diradate le nebbie della rabbia e dell'umiliazione, emergono altre ragioni... e sono le ragioni dello stare insieme... è il ridimensionamento dell'accaduto... il ricondurlo all'insignificanza... perché, da traditore incallito, nonché da psicoterapeuta, una cosa la posso senz'altro dire: la maggior parte dei tradimenti appartengono all'insignificanza... in sé, contano zero... quello che conta, sono le dinamiche di coppia... e tutto accade in funzione di quelle... per questo, ripeto, si tradisce più di quanto ci si separi... perché lo stare in coppia ha un significato che il tradimento non ha...


----------



## Iris (15 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... secondo me, hai battuto la testa... hi, hi, hi... senti, Iris, qual è la situazione più frequente?... quella nella quale uno dei due coniugi ha una storia extraconiugale per un singolo periodo di crisi di coppia, oppure quella nella quale, regolarmente, uno dei due tromba fuori casa?... cosa dice la tua casistica?...


 
E che me ne frega della statistica..io ora sto bene. Punto. Forse non amavo così tanto mio marito. Che cosa devo dirti?
Forse se non avesse cominciato lui, lo avrei fatto io...


----------



## Iris (15 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... amica mia, no, non è così... il tradimento è sempre devastante... ma se c'è l'amore, se c'è un legame tra le persone, nessun tradimento lo può sciogliere... superata la fase più emotiva dell'evento... diradate le nebbie della rabbia e dell'umiliazione, emergono altre ragioni... e sono le ragioni dello stare insieme... è il ridimensionamento dell'accaduto... il ricondurlo all'insignificanza... perché, da traditore incallito, nonché da psicoterapeuta, una cosa la posso senz'altro dire: la maggior parte dei tradimenti appartengono all'insignificanza... in sé, contano zero... quello che conta, sono le dinamiche di coppia... e tutto accade in funzione di quelle... per questo, ripeto, si tradisce più di quanto ci si separi... perché lo stare in coppia ha un significato che il tradimento non ha...


Allora io non ero sufficientemente innamorata.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> O in alcuni casi non *avviene *che *un'accettazione da parte del tradito* del tradimento proprio in nome di ciò che si è condiviso *che lo porta a ridimensionare il tradimento*





chensamurai ha detto:


> ... amica mia, no, non è così... il tradimento è sempre devastante... ma se c'è l'amore, se c'è un legame tra le persone, nessun tradimento lo può sciogliere... superata la fase più emotiva dell'evento... diradate le nebbie della rabbia e dell'umiliazione, emergono altre ragioni... e sono le ragioni dello stare insieme... è il ridimensionamento dell'accaduto... il ricondurlo all'insignificanza... perché, da traditore incallito, nonché da psicoterapeuta, una cosa la posso senz'altro dire: la maggior parte dei tradimenti appartengono all'insignificanza... in sé, contano zero... quello che conta, sono le dinamiche di coppia... e tutto accade in funzione di quelle... per questo, ripeto, si tradisce più di quanto ci si separi... perché lo stare in coppia ha un significato che il tradimento non ha...


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> E che me ne frega della statistica..io ora sto bene. Punto. Forse non amavo così tanto mio marito. Che cosa devo dirti?
> Forse se non avesse cominciato lui, lo avrei fatto io...


... io chiedo... ma avere una risposta da te... una chimera... hi, hi, hi... va da sé che quando si parla di un fenomeno in generale lo si guarda, appunto, in generale... se volevamo parlare del TUO specifico caso... chiedevamo a te... hi, hi, hi... hai dormito bene stanotte?... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Iris (15 Gennaio 2008)

Ma non si era sempre detto che ogni avvenimento no ha un significato in sè, ma solo quello che noi gli attribuiamo?
Dove è scritto che chi tradisce attribuisce alla relazione extraconiugale solo un significato marginale? Conosco casi in cui così non è stato. Ci sono coppie che al contrario non sono disposte a riconoscere al loro stare insieme un significato tantopregnante d sacrificare ad esso il loro ego. E non ti parlo di statistiche, ma di esperienze vissute.


----------



## Verena67 (15 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non credo, direi che puo' aiutare a capire perche' si ha l'esigenza di tradire.


 
Sono un po' perplessa, mica io "avevo un esigenza di tradire", vedi ora, occasioni tante, interesse zero!

Mi sembra che questa dell'esigenza di tradire sia un po' far passare il traditore come un drogato che cerca la dose....non è proprio così! Non sempre, quantomeno...

Bacio!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Gennaio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Sono un po' perplessa, mica io "avevo un esigenza di tradire", vedi ora, occasioni tante, interesse zero!
> 
> *Mi sembra che questa dell'esigenza di tradire sia un po' far passare il traditore come un drogato che cerca la dose....*non è proprio così! Non sempre, quantomeno...
> 
> Bacio!


*...e l'amante una bambola gonfiabile... 

	
	
		
		
	


	



*


----------



## Iris (15 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... io chiedo... ma avere una risposta da te... una chimera... hi, hi, hi... va da sé che quando si parla di un fenomeno in generale lo si guarda, appunto, in generale... se volevamo parlare del TUO specifico caso... chiedevamo a te... hi, hi, hi... hai dormito bene stanotte?... hi, hi, hi...


Non stavamo parlando del generale...per quello bastano le statistiche.
Il generale esiste appunto come concetto..io parlo della mia esperienza, mi pare chiaro.
Ma perchè vuoi fare per forza da moderatore del Forum?


----------



## Verena67 (15 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Ci sono coppie che al contrario non sono disposte a riconoscere al loro stare insieme un significato tantopregnante d sacrificare ad esso il loro ego. E non ti parlo di statistiche, ma di esperienze vissute.


Verissimo.  

	
	
		
		
	


	













 Bacio!


----------



## Iris (15 Gennaio 2008)

Il fatto che il numero dei tradimenti sia superiore a quello delle separazioni, è dovuto anche a ragioni economiche. Vivere separati ha un costo. Non solo sentimentale. Ed è dovuto a considerazioni pure d'altro tipo: una donna in menopausa, che ha una più bassa probabilità di rifarsi una vita, attribuisce un magior significato al suo matrimonio, perchè teme di rimanere sola. ma perchè non diciamo le cose come stanno? invece di parlare dell'aria?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Il fatto che il numero dei tradimenti sia superiore a quello delle separazioni, è dovuto anche a ragioni economiche. Vivere separati ha un costo. Non solo sentimentale. Ed è dovuto a considerazioni pure d'altro tipo: una donna in menopausa, che ha una più bassa probabilità di rifarsi una vita, attribuisce un magior significato al suo matrimonio, perchè teme di rimanere sola. ma perchè non diciamo le cose come stanno? invece di parlare dell'aria?


E il costo sentimentale/emotivo e la ristrutturazione dei rapporti sociali e con le famiglie di origine ha un peso non irrilevante sulle scelte di tanti...


----------



## Bruja (15 Gennaio 2008)

*Però...*

Chi alla terapia di coppia o singola oppone il controtradimento  come lo/la consideriamo???!!!
Si viene traditi/e e non potendo o volendo affrontare la cosa in modo elaborativo, si tradisce per dispetto o ripicca.... Di solito quando accade non si pareggia nulla e ci si incolpa a vicenda; da una parte di aver tradito e dall'altra di aver reso la pariglia... Anche su questa facile reazione ci sarebbe molto da dire, a cominciare dal fatto che il traditore iniziale prova su di sè la sensazione che ha inizialmente provocato al/la partner.
Non è utile e neppure giusto tradire per reazione o per dispetto, ma a volte può essere efficace per l'equità della sensazioni provate... Quanti si scoprono gelosissimi/e o afflitti/e se invece di essere loro ad andare in trasferta, per una volta (o più) ci va la moglie o il marito!!!   Fine del piacere clandestino ed inizio dei rovelli sul come, perchè, dove, quando e con chi.... !!!!!!!!!!!!!
Bruja


----------



## Mari' (15 Gennaio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Sono un po' perplessa, mica io "avevo un esigenza di tradire", vedi ora, occasioni tante, interesse zero!


... e allora peche' hai tradito in passato?



Verena67 ha detto:


> Mi sembra che questa dell'esigenza di tradire sia un po' far passare il traditore come *un drogato che cerca la dose*....non è proprio così! Non sempre, quantomeno...
> 
> Bacio!


... si, la dose di se stesso che gli manca, l'autocelebrarsi fuori dalla coppia ... un po come colui che lascia il gruppo musicale per esibirsi da solo/solista.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Chi alla terapia di coppia o singola oppone il controtradimento come lo/la consideriamo???!!!
> Si viene traditi/e e non potendo o volendo affrontare la cosa in modo elaborativo, si tradisce per dispetto o ripicca.... Di solito quando accade non si pareggia nulla e ci si incolpa a vicenda; da una parte di aver tradito e dall'altra di aver reso la pariglia... Anche su questa facile reazione ci sarebbe molto da dire, a cominciare dal fatto che il traditore iniziale prova su di sè la sensazione che ha inizialmente provocato al/la partner.
> Non è utile e neppure giusto tradire per reazione o per dispetto, ma a volte può essere efficace per l'equità della sensazioni provate... Quanti si scoprono gelosissimi/e o afflitti/e se invece di essere loro ad andare in trasferta, per una volta (o più) ci va la moglie o il marito!!! Fine del piacere clandestino ed inizio dei rovelli sul come, perchè, dove, quando e con chi.... !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Bruja


Forse alcuni tradimenti per ripicca sono ...delle autoterapie che hanno lo scopo di far guardare chi veniva dato per scontato come sfuggente e affascinante ...dubito che sia però una terapia efficace


----------



## Iris (15 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Chi alla terapia di coppia o singola oppone il controtradimento come lo/la consideriamo???!!!
> Si viene traditi/e e non potendo o volendo affrontare la cosa in modo elaborativo, si tradisce per dispetto o ripicca.... Di solito quando accade non si pareggia nulla e ci si incolpa a vicenda; da una parte di aver tradito e dall'altra di aver reso la pariglia... Anche su questa facile reazione ci sarebbe molto da dire, a cominciare dal fatto che il traditore iniziale prova su di sè la sensazione che ha inizialmente provocato al/la partner.
> Non è utile e neppure giusto tradire per reazione o per dispetto, ma a volte può essere efficace per l'equità della sensazioni provate... Quanti si scoprono gelosissimi/e o afflitti/e se invece di essere loro ad andare in trasferta, per una volta (o più) ci va la moglie o il marito!!! Fine del piacere clandestino ed inizio dei rovelli sul come, perchè, dove, quando e con chi.... !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Bruja


Concordo. Pari e patta. Sicuramente discutibile, ma meno segaiolo, e soprattutto meno costoso e più gratificante.
Poi non c'è più il problema di dover perdonare all'altro qualcosa di cui ci si è resi colpevoli!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Concordo. Pari e patta. Sicuramente discutibile, ma meno segaiolo, e soprattutto meno costoso e più gratificante.
> Poi non c'è più il problema di dover perdonare all'altro qualcosa di cui ci si è resi colpevoli!!!


Ovvero è un modo per gratificarsi e curare la ferita nercisistica... ma non credo che aiuti a rielaborare nulla...


----------



## Old adiemus (15 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... secondo me, hai battuto la testa... hi, hi, hi... senti, Iris, qual è la situazione più frequente?... quella nella quale uno dei due coniugi ha una storia extraconiugale per un singolo periodo di crisi di coppia, oppure quella nella quale, regolarmente, uno dei due tromba fuori casa?... cosa dice la tua casistica?...


se tradisco perchè ho problemi di coppia, continuo a stare con questa persona ed i problemi stessi non si risolvono, tromberò SEMPRE fuori casa
è ben per questo che dovremmo più frequentemente dividere le strade, non pensi? e poi, durante questo singolo periodo di crisi di coppia, perchè devo tradire? è un usanza sempre più frequente
adiemus​


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Gennaio 2008)

adiemus ha detto:


> se tradisco perchè ho problemi di coppia, continuo a stare con questa persona ed i problemi stessi non si risolvono, tromberò SEMPRE fuori casa
> è ben per questo che dovremmo più frequentemente dividere le strade, non pensi? e poi, durante questo singolo periodo di crisi di coppia, perchè devo tradire? è un usanza sempre più frequente
> 
> adiemus​


Perché nonostante i rischi...è sempre più facile che mettersi in discussione...?


----------



## MariLea (15 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Forse alcuni tradimenti per ripicca sono ...delle autoterapie che hanno lo scopo di far guardare chi veniva dato per scontato come sfuggente e affascinante ...dubito che sia però una terapia efficace


magari, una volta rotto il patto, ci si sente liberi e funge da antidolorifico...???


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Gennaio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> magari, una volta rotto il patto, ci si sente liberi e funge da antidolorifico...???


Può funzionare...
...è da mo che chiedo indirizzi...


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... balle... balle... _balle spaziali_... traditi e traditori, negli studi psicoterapeutici, si dividono al 50%... così come corrisponde ad assoluta verità che, generalmente, dopo un tradimento, la coppia sa ritrovare una nuova dimensione evolutiva... insomma, generalmente, la coppia trova la strada per superare l'evento... questi sono fatti... gli amanti/le amanti, nella stragarande maggioranza dei casi, rimangono con un pugno di mosche...


vero... la strada la ritrovi. ma nel mio caso ho scoperto che non mi ha portata da nessuna parte. ma lo ho scoperto dopo anni di tentativi mal riusciti e che ci hanno portato a scegliere fra un compromesso accettabile per tutti o la guerra aperta su tutti i fronti. ovviamente io ho scelto la guerra, perché tu sai che certe cose non sono mai negoziabili...


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma non si era sempre detto che ogni avvenimento no ha un significato in sè, ma solo quello che noi gli attribuiamo?
> Dove è scritto che chi tradisce attribuisce alla relazione extraconiugale solo un significato marginale? Conosco casi in cui così non è stato. Ci sono coppie che al contrario non sono disposte a riconoscere al loro stare insieme un significato tantopregnante d sacrificare ad esso il loro ego. E non ti parlo di statistiche, ma di esperienze vissute.


... boh... secondo me fai finta di non capire... hi, hi, hi... certo che sul piano personale i signifcati sono, ovviamente, personali... ma puoi guardare globalmente ad un fenomeno... fenomenologicamente... capisci?... osservazione... e l'osservazione dice che il tradimento è abbastanza diffuso... più delle separazioni... questo è un dato sociologico certo...


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Gennaio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> magari, una volta rotto il patto, ci si sente liberi e funge da antidolorifico...???


no. perché il problema vero è staccarsi da certi schemi mentali.
mio marito per dire... esce una sera e torna alle 3. a me sinceramente viene da fregarmene di dove è... tanto non cambia niente, e invece no... mi accorgo che lo schema mentale della moglie rieccheggia ancora...
insomma, è il ruolo a farci o siamo noi a fare il ruolo???


----------



## Bruja (15 Gennaio 2008)

*Attenzione...*

Non parlavo della eventuale possibilità terapeutica del rendere la pariglia, ma del fatto che comunque lo si voglia vedere, quest'atto, potrebbe essere fatto per liberalità e desiderio di riaffrancarsi e non per mera ritorsione nell'ambito della coppia. E poichè reattivo ha una causa scatenante esogena. 
Sò di due in cui lui tradiva al solito, con l'amante disponibile all'occorrenza e la menzogna alla bisogna... la moglie un bel dì si guardò attorno, trovò in una persona quello che mai avrebbe potuto trovare nel marito (e che non avrebbe cercato se non fosse stata tradita), si fece la sua storia e si senti "compensata" non per il tradimento subito dal marito, che sarebbe stato un mero risarcimento di autogratificazione, ma dall'aver trovato qualità che mai il marito avrebbe poturo offrirle. Non posso dire come, ma lui lo seppe e.... abbozzò. Stanno insieme con un rapporto molto civile e perfino gradevole, lui ha cambiato altre donne, lei ha sempre il suo amico.....
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> no. perché il problema vero è staccarsi da certi schemi mentali.
> *mio marito per dire... esce una sera e torna alle 3. a me sinceramente viene da fregarmene di dove è... tanto non cambia niente, e invece no.*.. mi accorgo che lo schema mentale della moglie rieccheggia ancora...
> insomma, è il ruolo a farci o siamo noi a fare il ruolo???


Forse perché c'è il rischio che qualcosa cambi... la situazione attuale non sarà ottimale, sarà tormentata e conflittuale, ma sicuramente tu la preferisci a una rottura e a un'assenza di rapporto... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non puoi considerare pregiudizialmente irrilevante un possibile/potenziale tradimento per l'equilibrio della vostra coppia...


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Forse alcuni tradimenti per ripicca sono ...delle autoterapie che hanno lo scopo di far guardare chi veniva dato per scontato come sfuggente e affascinante ...dubito che sia però una terapia efficace


dipende...
certo è che non è un'arma su cui fare affidamento. il rischio di farsi doppiamente male è altissimo...


----------



## MariLea (15 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Può funzionare...
> ...è da mo che chiedo indirizzi...


non è la stessa cosa... tu l'hai messo subito alla porta... e lui è andato...
mettiamo il caso che lui (come fanno in molti) non ne avesse voluto sapere di andar via da casa... ti saresti ritrovata in una situazione sicuramente più pesante e *forse* oggi non avresti bisogno di indirizzi... *forse* avresti trovato un "antidolorifico"...


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Forse perché c'è il rischio che qualcosa cambi... la situazione attuale non sarà ottimale, sarà tormentata e conflittuale, ma sicuramente tu la preferisci a una rottura e a un'assenza di rapporto...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sarebbe irrilevante al momento... nel senso che mio marito senza di me si sente perso. la cosa tragica è che lui non mi vede più come una moglie ma come una mamma, un punto di riferimento sicuro... e io mi sento investita di una responsabilità che non so più fin dove mi compete, oltre al fatto che davvero ma davvero gli voglio tutt'ora un bene dell'anima.. ma è tutto un casino pazzesco. siamo davvero da psichiatria.
bella roba...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Gennaio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> non è la stessa cosa... tu l'hai messo subito alla porta... e lui è andato...
> *mettiamo il caso che lui (come fanno in molti) non ne avesse voluto sapere di andar via da casa*... ti saresti ritrovata in una situazione sicuramente più pesante e *forse* oggi non avresti bisogno di indirizzi... *forse* avresti trovato un "antidolorifico"...


Ipotesi impensabile... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ...si incatenava?


----------



## MK (15 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ovvero è un modo per gratificarsi e curare la ferita nercisistica... ma non credo che aiuti a rielaborare nulla...


Infatti. A me è successo una volta sola e non accadrà mai più. Troppo stupido come rimedio al dolore....


----------



## MariLea (15 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> dipende...
> certo è che non è un'arma su cui fare affidamento. il rischio di farsi doppiamente male è altissimo...


tranne casi rari, come quello raccontato da Bruja, ci si fa male sì...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> sarebbe irrilevante al momento... nel senso che mio marito senza di me si sente perso. la cosa tragica è che lui non mi vede più come una moglie ma come una mamma, un punto di riferimento sicuro... e io mi sento investita di una responsabilità che non so più fin dove mi compete, oltre al fatto che davvero ma davvero gli voglio tutt'ora un bene dell'anima.. ma è tutto un casino pazzesco. siamo davvero da psichiatria.
> bella roba...


Sai bene che ...ci si può affrancare anche dalla mamma...
Che poi il vostro rapporto sia un casino non lo metto in dubbio ...ma non so se altri lo sono meno...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















   ...non vantarti di avere un primato...


----------



## MariLea (15 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ipotesi impensabile...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


avresti avuto la forza fisica per scaraventarlo giù per le scale?


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Forse alcuni tradimenti per ripicca sono ...delle autoterapie che hanno lo scopo di far guardare chi veniva dato per scontato come sfuggente e affascinante ...dubito che sia però una terapia efficace


 
... il tradimento per ripicca è la concretizzazione del dolore lacerante del tradimento subito...  è la dimostrazione concreta che si tradisce per il dolore... si tradisce perché si sta male... altro che allegre trombate... suvvia... ho avuto in terapia traditori distrutti dal tradimento...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Gennaio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> avresti avuto la forza fisica per scaraventarlo giù per le scale?


Forse sì...e poi si è fatto convincere dal mio occhio allucinato e la tentazione del...cuscino nel sonno...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   neeye:


----------



## MK (15 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... il tradimento per ripicca è la concretizzazione del dolore lacerante del tradimento subito... è la dimostrazione concreta che si tradisce per il dolore... si tradisce perché si sta male... altro che allegre trombate... suvvia... ho avuto in terapia traditori distrutti dal tradimento...


 
Vero Chen. Ma non si tradisce solo per ripicca, dai...


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Gennaio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> non è la stessa cosa... tu l'hai messo subito alla porta... e lui è andato...
> mettiamo il caso che lui (come fanno in molti) non ne avesse voluto sapere di andar via da casa... ti saresti ritrovata in una situazione sicuramente più pesante e *forse* oggi non avresti bisogno di indirizzi... *forse* avresti trovato un "antidolorifico"...


ma no...
anche io l'ho messo alla porta subito. anzi, ho rischiato pure di ammazzarlo... 
però nei mesi in cui lui era via io stavo così male che mi prendeva male al petto e facevo fatica a respirare...
è vero quando si dice che la mancanza non la si può scrivere o leggere ma solo sentire...
e sono al punto che oggi ho trovato un antidolorifico che però non è un antidolorifico perché quando sto con lui sto bene ma poi ripiombo nel mio stare come sto perché l'unica cura è una cura di amore vero... tutto il resto è come prendere l'aspirina sperando che curi una pancreatite...


----------



## MK (15 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> e sono al punto che oggi ho trovato un antidolorifico che però non è un antidolorifico perché quando sto con lui sto bene ma poi ripiombo nel mio stare come sto perché l'unica cura è una cura di amore vero... tutto il resto è come prendere l'aspirina sperando che curi una pancreatite...


 
Anna mai disperare dai, magari un giorno arriverà, un altro amore vero...


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... il tradimento per ripicca è la concretizzazione del dolore lacerante del tradimento subito... è la dimostrazione concreta che si tradisce per il dolore... si tradisce perché si sta male... altro che allegre trombate... suvvia... ho avuto in terapia traditori distrutti dal tradimento...


infatti io tradisco perché sto male...e sto male perché tradisco.
ma il peggio è che non riesco a smettere e nemmeno a capire come uscire da questa spirale allucinante..


----------



## Old casa71 (15 Gennaio 2008)

saro' sincera se prima pensavo di aver capito qualcosa ora sono nella confusione piu' totale!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Anna mai disperare dai, magari un giorno arriverà, un altro amore vero...


ma non è che io mi dispero... io vivo lo stesso. un po' qua e un po' la con la testa e il cuore.
il punto è che non riesco a smettere di voler bene a quel fetente di mio marito...


----------



## Mari' (15 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma non è che io mi dispero... io vivo lo stesso. un po' qua e un po' la con la testa e il cuore.
> il punto è che non riesco a smettere di voler bene a quel fetente di mio marito...


Anna da quanto tempo dura la storia con l'altro?


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sai bene che ...ci si può affrancare anche dalla mamma...
> Che poi il vostro rapporto sia un casino non lo metto in dubbio ...ma non so se altri lo sono meno...
> 
> 
> ...


io so del mio di casino e di come lo vivo io.. e di quello parlo.


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Anna da quanto tempo dura la storia con l'altro?


un anno e mezzo più o meno. 
Mari'... quello che mi fa più male è che lui mi vuole bene davvero... e io? ma che cazzo sto combinando...?
ogni tanto mi viene davvero voglia di farmi rinchiudere in qualche padiglione psichiatrico di quelli dimenticati da dio e che buttino via le chiavi basta che non mi facciano più sentire il dolore che ho dentro...
bon. basta , va...


----------



## Old fay (15 Gennaio 2008)

*annie*

Ma lui è libero? Lui vorrebbe di più?


----------



## MK (15 Gennaio 2008)

*Anna...*















e un abbraccio forte...


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Gennaio 2008)

fay ha detto:


> Ma lui è libero? Lui vorrebbe di più?


lui vorrebbe il mio amore... lo desidera...
e non è che mi chiede niente altro oltre a questo...
però, vedi... qui si parla sempre di amanti uomini bastardi. ecco, io sono come loro.
prendo perché ho bisogno ma il mio cuore è come un fermo immagine.


----------



## Old fay (15 Gennaio 2008)

Capisco. Mi spiace, così ti inaridisci davanti alla possibilità di amare...


----------



## MariLea (15 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> lui vorrebbe il mio amore... lo desidera...
> e non è che mi chiede niente altro oltre a questo...
> però, vedi... *qui si parla sempre di amanti uomini bastardi*. ecco, io sono come loro.
> prendo perché ho bisogno ma il mio cuore è come un fermo immagine.


solo stupide generalizzazioni...


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Gennaio 2008)

fay ha detto:


> Capisco. Mi spiace, così ti inaridisci davanti alla possibilità di amare...


che ne so io più di cosa vuol dire amare... io sento come una cosa dentro che è amore e so che quella cosa lì è l'amore... ma non so più cosa vuol dire viverla quella cosa..
e ogni tanto mi affaccio all'amore, come quando si tirano le tendine dalle finestre o si aprono le gelosie di certi vecchi scuretti... e poi mi ritraggo perché insieme all'amore mi tiro dietro tutto quello che ho sofferto per amore e non ce la faccio a farcela..
io so di aver amato ma non ci capisco più niente...


----------



## Bruja (15 Gennaio 2008)

*mailea*



mailea ha detto:


> solo stupide generalizzazioni...


Infatti.... in questo caso Anna è vittima e carnefice sempre a causa dell'unica persona che ancora ama.... e che non se lo merita!
Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Gennaio 2008)

> Tre persone erano al lavoro in un cantiere edile. Avevano il medesimo compito, ma quando fu loro chiesto quale fosse il loro lavoro, le risposte furono diverse. "Spacco pietre" rispose il primo. "Mi guadagno da vivere" rispose il secondo. "Partecipo alla costruzione di una cattedrale" disse il terzo.
> _Peter Schultz_


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Gennaio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


>


*Tre persone erano al lavoro in un cantiere edile. Avevano il medesimo compito, ma quando fu loro chiesto quale fosse il loro lavoro, le risposte furono diverse. "Spacco pietre" rispose il primo. "Mi guadagno da vivere" rispose il secondo. "Partecipo alla costruzione di una cattedrale" disse il terzo. 
Peter Schultz*


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Gennaio 2008)

ste pietre pesano...ne posso lanciare una?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Gennaio 2008)

Io penso sempre come il terzo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...devo essere insopportabile


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Gennaio 2008)

*persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io penso sempre come il terzo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
prova a cambiare e vediamo che succede


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Gennaio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> prova a cambiare e vediamo che succede


Non ne sono capace ...lo penso davvero


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non ne sono capace ...lo penso davvero


 

tenera lei....

e allora è giusto che sia cosi.

e comunque non ho difficoltà a credere che tu sia cosi, lo si capisce anche dal tuo comportamento qui sul forum...è assolutamente coerente a quello che pensi di te stessa.


pero' na pietra..una sola..piccola piccola... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  lanciala! che fa bene.


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Gennaio 2008)

notte pimpe.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Gennaio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> tenera lei....
> 
> e allora è giusto che sia cosi.
> 
> ...


...però ...ne lancio ...ne lancio  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Notte Micia


----------



## Verena67 (16 Gennaio 2008)

*Clone di Verena*



Anna A ha detto:


> ma no...
> anche io l'ho messo alla porta subito. anzi, ho rischiato pure di ammazzarlo...
> però nei mesi in cui lui era via io stavo così male che mi prendeva male al petto e facevo fatica a respirare...
> *è vero quando si dice che la mancanza non la si può scrivere o leggere ma solo sentire...*
> e sono al punto che oggi ho trovato un antidolorifico che però non è un antidolorifico perché quando sto con lui sto bene ma *poi ripiombo nel mio stare come sto perché l'unica cura è una cura di amore vero*... tutto il resto è come prendere l'aspirina sperando che curi una pancreatite...


 
Salve sono il clone di Verena ('azzo mi devo inventare un clone anch'io, ce l'hanno tutti, come si porta il clone nel 2008? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  )  .

Il clone di Verena dice che Anna ha ragione 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (16 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma non è che iomi dispero*... io vivo lo stesso. un po' qua e un po' la con la testa e il cuore.*


...come tutti, gioia.....


----------



## Old chensamurai (16 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Vero Chen. Ma non si tradisce solo per ripicca, dai...


... ovvia-_mente_... mai sos-_tenuto_ quest'eresia...


----------



## Old chensamurai (16 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> infatti io tradisco perché sto male...e sto male perché tradisco.
> ma il peggio è che non riesco a smettere e nemmeno a capire come uscire da questa spirale allucinante..


... si chiama "coazione a ripetere"... sei, usando un termine vecchio e ammuffito, una "nevrotica"...


----------



## MK (16 Gennaio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ovvia-_mente_... mai sos-_tenuto_ quest'eresia...


Lo so Chen, lo so. Puntualizzavo soltanto...


----------



## Old amarax (16 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma no...
> anche io l'ho messo alla porta subito. anzi, ho rischiato pure di ammazzarlo...
> però nei mesi in cui lui era via io stavo così male che mi prendeva maleog al petto e facevo fatica a respirare...
> è vero quando si dice che la mancanza non la si può scrivere o leggere ma solo sentire...
> e sono al punto che oggi ho trovato un antidolorifico che però non è un antidolorifico perché *quando sto con lui sto bene ma poi ripiombo nel mio stare come sto perché l'unica cura è una cura di amore vero.*.. tutto il resto è come prendere l'aspirina sperando che curi una pancreatite...


ti capisco...ma tu con lui...non ci hai più ...contatti?


----------

